# What's on your mind right now.



## Jikoni (Dec 4, 2005)

It's nearly christmas....again!I need to sort out the presents before the shops get very very busy.


----------



## cartwheelmac (Dec 4, 2005)

To Do List for Dec 4: 10 vocabulary cards
Clear stuff off bed
Math lesson
Finish Theory Lesson
Practice Piano
Work on Cleaning Room
Study Biology
Read Bible
Finish e-mailing Amanda

Cameron


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 4, 2005)

Trying to get motivated to put up tree and decorations this morning before hubby and son hang me by my toes.


----------



## pdswife (Dec 4, 2005)

Paul and I've decided to take it easy today.

We're having left overs for lunch and dinner.
I might make some banana bread or some cookies to nibble on
and I might work on the Christmas cards.

Tomorrow... I have to go to the post office and the
grocery store and hopefully I'll be able to finish my 
Christmas shopping.   The stuff I've already bought is all wrapped
and ready to go.


----------



## shannon in KS (Dec 4, 2005)

Trying to get motivated to get ready and go to town and do some shopping.  I don't know about anyone else, but when you wear business attire all week, the weekends I wanna run around in my yoga pants and shirt, hair up in a ponytail, no make up, and just be. Tossing it around, la la la.....  nah!  Not going!


----------



## mugsy27 (Dec 4, 2005)

just made some delicious shrimp cocktails (due to the wonderful advise of this board!!)...and now its all about football, football, FOOTBALL!!!!

GO REDSKINS!!!!!


----------



## Dina (Dec 4, 2005)

REST is on my mind right now!  I need some ME time!  I'm beat after a long weekend with my 9 year old daughter and her friend.  They've been working on some book projects all weekend, had them help me do some Christmas decorating outside then they had a sleepover last night.  Today, they're still at it with the projects and begged me to bake some cut-out Christmas cookies for them to decorate.  I feel by now!  I can't wait till they go back to school tomorrow.


----------



## cartwheelmac (Dec 5, 2005)

To Do List for Dec 4: 10 vocabulary cards
Clear stuff off bed
Math lesson
Finish Theory Lesson
Practice Piano
Work on Cleaning Room
Study Biology
Read Bible

Cameron

P.S. BOOOOOOO! Football! BOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## pdswife (Dec 5, 2005)

To do list for Dec 5th...

Check DC
Make Paul breakfast ( eggs, toast and juice)
Make Paul lunch for work... ( chicken noodle soup and banana bread)
Make coffee
Call bank
Call dr.s office
Call theatre about changing some play dates ( hubby double booked us!!)
Finish Christmas card
wash 2 loads of clothes, fold and put away
empty dishwasher
feed and water chickens, gather eggs
clean off my desk 
vacuum carpets
sweet wood floors
clean guest bathroom
catch up on email
clean our shower
Brush Lily
Make dinner ( what should I make)

Tomorrow... bank to sign papers
Buy more Christmas cards ( I ran out today)
Finish Christmas shopping ( I HOPE!!!!)
Pharmacy
Grocery store


----------



## crewsk (Dec 5, 2005)

Right now I'm trying to figure out a way to get motivated to decorate the Christmas tree. Hubby brought it inside last night & I really need to get all my decorations out & get busy. I'll have to wait until after I pick the kids up from school since I need to leave here in about 10 minutes to do that.


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 5, 2005)

Trying to figure out if I want to put up the stupid christmas stuff when I get home or just let them stay in the garage and put them back in the attic til next year. I want to put them up, but I don't want to. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## corazon (Dec 5, 2005)

What's on my mind? Oh, I suppose all the stuff I should be doing, instead of being on the computer...

cleaning out Aidan's toy box
packing for the hospital (eek!)
making the apple pie I promised DH a week ago
starting dinner so it can simmer a long time
cleaning
cleaning
cleaning
folding laundry (which I will procrastinate for another 12 hours or so)
x-mas shopping
organizing baby stuff
finding the x-mas stuff

With that long list (though not as long as pdswifes, whew) I'm sure I'm even forgetting things...like playing with my son. Maybe I'll go do that now.


----------



## SierraCook (Dec 6, 2005)

Vacation
Christmas shopping
Tomorrow's soil moisture test with the soil scientist
reconciliation of  my government credit card. (Horrible computer program)
The 50 million things I have to do in the next two days before I go on vacation for a month.


----------



## wasabi (Dec 6, 2005)

*What will I have for a snack.*


----------



## SizzlininIN (Dec 6, 2005)

We have a deal in the works on a house.  The home inspection is on the 11th and that will determine if we'll go through with the deal or try and negotiate the price down further.  So lots of things really..........will it happen....won't it....whats the first thing we'll do to in regards to remodeling before we move in..........did I put a new roll of toliet paper on the roll when I went to the bathroom last time......better grab another just in case.......why is my cat going bald........night time t.v. is worthless......i should get to bed because I have to get up in 5 1/2 hours........will i find any treasures while my friends and I are out antiquing tomorrow.............aren't you sorry you asked ....I could go on and on and on and on


----------



## wasabi (Dec 6, 2005)

*So Sizz, what are you having for a snack?*


----------



## Jikoni (Dec 6, 2005)

French grammar...How on earth does one use 'subjunctive'I have no idea what it is in English, how am I supposed to use it in French?


----------



## buckytom (Dec 6, 2005)

how should i make the gravy or sauce for my chicken dish tonight?

do i have any lip balm in my car?

remember to pick up white wine on the way home. and go over to the letterman theater to pick up matching cbs sports sweatshirts for joe, fiona, and lucia. also, look around for other ideas for gifts.

string theory? c'mon, that's the best they can do? a solid unification theory is still out there, somewhere.

have to clean up more cat puke tonight. good thing i left the carpet cleaner on the first floor.

need to continue driving wedges into co-worker alliances. so far, so good. mwa-hahahahaha.

hmm, white wine, sage, butter, maybe a little rosemary. that should go well with flattened chicken breasts, rolled up with ham and muenster.

call baratta; invite to union's holiday party. in fact, anyone who reads this who is on the upper west side friday afternoon is invited. pm me if so.

lots of ot next week. need to plan when i'm gonna make all of the food for my dept.'s holiday party.

set up vcr to record nova, and the simpsons.


----------



## pdswife (Dec 6, 2005)

Bank
post office
grocery store
Target 
Michael's
dinner
lunch
dishes
Gotta get that tree up and decorated....
same old same old...


----------



## crewsk (Dec 6, 2005)

What to do with the ground beef I pulled out of the freezer this morning

clean upstairs bathroom

change the cats litter boxes

empty & load dishwasher

check the water in the Christmas tree & if it needs it, water it

take out the trash

eat something other than gummy Lifesavers & sausage balls

wash practice jerseys for basketball practice tonight


----------



## luvs (Dec 6, 2005)

'do i think too much?'
'soybeans'
'i need to clean.'
'those are cute.'
'!$%^&'
'did i call Mom today?
#$%^, am i getting old? 
'booze?' 
'when's that appointment?'
'i need to get my hair highlighted.'
'if one of those phones rings...'
'what _is _that?'


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 6, 2005)

Luv's, did you have too much caffeine today? 

I need to go home and decorate. I actually put up the tree though


----------



## luvs (Dec 6, 2005)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> Luv's, did you have too much caffeine today?
> 
> I need to go home and decorate. I actually put up the tree though


 
awww, i don't caffeinate myself. don't like it. just me thinkin'. typed my thoughts as i went.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 6, 2005)

I need a haircut
I need a backrub
Hope I get all those loose strings at work figured out tomorrow
my glass is empty
should I call mom and dad and invite them for Christmas?  will they come?
get basement ready for giant teen party this Sat - make kid help
when to make stuffed shrooms for Hen night Fri
do Christmas cards - when?
clear paper/magazine clutter - AGAIN


----------



## pdswife (Dec 6, 2005)

Right now I'm celebrating with a cup of coffee.  Christmas shopping is done ( I do have to pick up one thing that I ordered)
Every thing is wrapped up all nice and pretty!!! ( except for the one thing I have to pick up that I ordered)
X-mas cards all went out in the mail today!
I feel good!!!  : )


----------



## Maidrite (Dec 6, 2005)

I am a Simple Man, this is that every 5.6 second moment !   You asked,  NOW PICK UP YOUR CHIN OFF THE FLOOR !  They say be careful what you ask for, You might get it !


----------



## SierraCook (Dec 6, 2005)

Maidrite said:
			
		

> I am a Simple Man, this is that every 5.6 second moment !  You asked,  NOW PICK UP YOUR CHIN OFF THE FLOOR ! They say be careful what you ask for, You might get it !


 
  James, you are too funny!!


----------



## cartwheelmac (Dec 11, 2005)

To do list: Practice piano for recital
Go to recital
shorthand studies
write in journal
read bible
practice gymnastics

Cameron


----------



## shannon in KS (Dec 11, 2005)

Trying to do a balancing act between the checking and savings account and Christmas shopping....


----------



## pdswife (Dec 11, 2005)

paperwork... bathroom cleaning... hang blinds in guestroom... kitchen cleaning.. dinner making ( what I'll be cooking I have no idea)... christmas dinner planning...


----------



## wasabi (Dec 11, 2005)

I have a million things to do and not an ounce of energy to do them.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 11, 2005)

I have done a few of the things I wanted to get done today but not all of them.  When am I going to do the rest?


----------



## luvs (Dec 11, 2005)

that cat is so cute (where's charlotte?).... that's my other cat
my groceries. i went shopping with my friend like an hour ago, then dropped my groceries on my floor then ignored 'em
Christmas cards
bills
should i go get pizza?
i have to go get a drink


----------



## pdswife (Dec 11, 2005)

Nothing but Suvivor!!!  It starts in 15 minutes!! Yipppeeee!!!


----------



## Dove (Dec 12, 2005)

Wasabi,
I think we were twins in another life..
That is just the way I feel. Tomorrow is another day and so is the day after that etc.
Marge


----------



## wasabi (Dec 12, 2005)

*And next week doesn't look any better.*


----------



## pdswife (Dec 12, 2005)

Todays list.
.............

Paperwork
change sheets on guestbed
put away wrapping paper and bows
empty and refill dishwasher
get clothes out of dryer and put more in washer
brush Lily lily Queen of cats
feed and water chickens, gather eggs
sweep wood floors
check on Amazon order
Call propane company
Plan out Christmas dinner 
water X-mas tree
play at DC
...............


----------



## corazon (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm sooo sleepy That is what's on my mind right now.  A nice long sleep.  Aidan had me up all last night and he didn't nap today, he will go to bed early tonight.  Me too. 

Also-
So much laundry to fold, we can't even sit on the couch
Dirty house
Dirty Aidan
When will I have this baby?  
And when will it stop pressing on my tailbone?
Errands to run tomorrow
Cranky kid
Cranky mom
Tired...


----------



## pdswife (Dec 13, 2005)

When is your due date Corazon?   I'm sure you've told us... but I've forgotten.

Sure hope tomorrow is a better day for you!!


----------



## corazon (Dec 13, 2005)

...I need to teach Aidan how to fold and put away the laundry. Maybe work off some of that wired energy he has. 

Due date is Thursday pds!  As long as Aidan sleeps tonight, I hopefully will too, aside from getting up about 20 times to empty that squished bladder of mine.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 14, 2005)

is anyone else as excited for corazon to have her baby as i am?

i've been thinking back to the day when my son was born, and it's so cool that you are just right there, on that wonderful precipice of the miracle of life. all the hope and wonder of a new life is burgeoning, nearly bursting at the seams. a little bit more of god is about to come to earth...
how cool is that?!!!!


----------



## corazon (Dec 14, 2005)

Thanks Bucky!  You've made my day!


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 14, 2005)

Im waiting waiting waiting




And what's on my mind, Nascar store has ticked me off to know end!!! I ordered DH cap 3 weeks ago and it's been showing waiting inverntory, this morning I check and it says backordered!!! I am soooooo ANGRY!!!
NFL has their shirts just waiting for the champions and they are on the racks that day! Nascar has known that Stewart would win for weeks, if not months!! AAARRRGGGGGHHHHHH!!


----------



## mudbug (Dec 14, 2005)

Now I've got corazon's baby on my mind.  Best wishes that all goes smoothly!


----------



## pdswife (Dec 14, 2005)

A new baby for the DC family!!!!


----------



## corazon (Dec 14, 2005)

Thanks guys!  I appreciate the warm thoughts!  Saw the doc yesterday and looks like the baby is moving down and is settled on my pelvis.  It sure feels like it too, my bones feel sore after sitting for a long time and have been getting some wierd nerve pain but all is normal.  I swear, this baby is trying to kick it's way out the side of my belly. Boy or girl, I think it will be a kick boxer, those kicks can hurt sometimes, it is a strong baby.

Also on my mind is how glad I am that Aidan fell asleep on the drive home.  Now for a peaceful evening, while I can still have them, and an early bedtime.


----------



## Always Hungry (Dec 15, 2005)

Trying not to let the limbo of a new job in the new year get to me. I've been
put on hold and it's maddening at times. I just want some stability and 
a steady pattern for work. I know other people have it worse, but that's what the thread asked


----------



## Maidrite (Dec 15, 2005)

How Much You all Here on DC mean to Barbara and I ............
May You all get Your Hearts Desires and so much more !!!!!
Love To You All where ever You Are ! James


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 15, 2005)

One thing that is on my mind is something that Corazon's kick-boxing baby made me think of--babies kicking or not kicking.  My mom said I kicked so much that when she was in a car accident and I didn't kick for 30 minutes, she thought I was dead!  I still can't keep my legs still.  In fact, I wonder if I have Restless Leg Syndrome.  Anyway, back to babies kicking--My daughter Nancy never kicked once.  Not once through my entire pregnancy.  *One* time I got a very gentle "boop" but it wasn't really a kick.  Nancy rolled gently and hiccupped a lot!  

The other thing that is on my mind is that I wish we could see our grandkids, and Nancy (daughter), Garett (son-in-law), my dad, Justin (nephew), and Diana (sister).  But especially our grandkids.  We haven't seen them in over 2 1/2 years.  Andrew is 7 now, and Hannah is 4.  It is SO hard not to be able to see them.  We just can't afford it.

 Barbara


----------



## corazon (Dec 15, 2005)

Barbara L said:
			
		

> The other thing that is on my mind is that I wish we could see our grandkids, and Nancy (daughter), Garett (son-in-law), my dad, Justin (nephew), and Diana (sister). But especially our grandkids. We haven't seen them in over 2 1/2 years. Andrew is 7 now, and Hannah is 4. It is SO hard not to be able to see them. We just can't afford it.
> Barbara


 
I understand how you both must feel.  My parents and most of my family live in New Mexico, we are in Washington, my sister live in NYC  and the rest of my family is in Scotland.  We are distant from all of them and it's hard having kids without family around.  My son is growing up so fast, as all children do.


----------



## pdswife (Dec 15, 2005)

I've got the usual list of things to do today... plus a play to go to tonight.
Right now I'm going back to bed for an hour.  I've got a head ache and I want it to go away!!!!!


----------



## cartwheelmac (Dec 16, 2005)

To do list: Pratice piano
School which is
Algebra
Shorthand
Spelling 
Bible
Vocabulary
Go to 4-H open house
Help at Friday Funday
Practice cartwheels and handwalking
stretch
strength training



Cameron


----------



## corazon (Dec 16, 2005)

I want you all to cross your fingers for me that I don't go into labor today.  Dh woke up last night with the stomach flu.  Poor guy.  I hate it when he's sick.


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 16, 2005)

You better talk to the critter in there and say no no!!


----------



## buckytom (Dec 16, 2005)

corazon, put the monitor up to your belly.

hey there little angel.
now be good, and bake a little longer.
daddy doesn't feel well, and will want to be 100% for your arrival.

there ya go corazon, i have ways with babies.


----------



## pdswife (Dec 16, 2005)

HI Cora... I'm crossing my fingers that your wonderful baby waits a day or two to arrive.   How would you feel about a true Christmas baby?  Is that way toooo long to wait?


----------



## Maidrite (Dec 16, 2005)

Simple, Fluid.....    I was asked what was on my mind right ?


----------



## pdswife (Dec 16, 2005)

I made some shortbread dough this morning.  The recipe said to chill the dough and then roll it out.  I just took it out of the fridg. and it's as hard as a rock.  Should I toss it?  Should I just wait for it to warm up a little bit?  Is it ruined?  Is this why Paul always tells me that I should leave the cookie making to him? Should I attempt some banana bread or should I just clean up the kitchen and call it quits for the day?  Abba's on the stero and I feel like dancing.  I need a nap.  lol.. mind is going non-stop.


----------



## corazon (Dec 17, 2005)

So far so good.  Dh said I could have the baby tomorrow and he'll probably be feeling back to normal.  He's not tossin' his cookies anymore, so that is a relief.  He definitly seems to be feeling a lot better today.  You all helped with your warm thoughts. 

Now for today, I have tons of housework to do.  Anyone want to help?   If that doesn't make you sick, what will?


----------



## mish (Dec 17, 2005)

What color should I paint my toenails.


----------



## pdswife (Dec 17, 2005)

Coffee.

COFFEE NOW.

I NEED COFFEE!


----------



## mudbug (Dec 17, 2005)

Can I get away with another "veg-out" night for dinner tonight? 

Should I change out of these jeans and put on some comfier sweatpants?  

Should I call Cac back?

Should I make another batch of cookies for the neighbors (already made two plus some fudge) or wait until tomorrow and do it?

Would it be OK to totally blow off doing Christmas cards this year?

I still need a haircut and backrub..............


----------



## shannon in KS (Dec 17, 2005)

ugh!  I need to get ready for the Bank Christmas Party.  And it is a fairly tame event.  We got about 3 inches of snow, so far, so I am assuming employees from our branches won't make it. But, thank goodness for the open bar!


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 17, 2005)

What is on my mind right now is that I have so much to do, and I don't know if I will get it all done. I have been so busy that I have put off doing Christmas cards, so I have to get them done. I have to pay bills. I have to write a 1400-1750 word research paper (due tomorrow) on Hidden Curriculum, and I have still not found enough references. I have to do lesson plans for this coming week (we don't get out until Wednesday). I don't have to do too much planning, as there will be a Christmas program Monday afternoon, the media specialist is doing a lesson on The Polar Express with my class Tuesday afternoon, and Wednesday (just a half day) will be mostly a party. I also have a class assignment due by midnight tonight. What else is on my mind? I AM STARVING!!! James is picking up KFC, and I hope he gets here soon! I am ready to dive head-first into those mashed potatoes and gravy!!!

 Barbara


----------



## corazon (Dec 17, 2005)

I can't believe it's only 5 o'clock! 
And I can't believe the house is such a mess, when I am exhausted from cleaning.  Aidan tends to follow me around messing everything I just finished cleaning.  We go in circles.


----------



## wasabi (Dec 17, 2005)

James, hurry home. Barbara's STARVING!


----------



## SearedCeltic (Dec 17, 2005)

*The Sound of Music*

The movie of the same title is on TV.I can only be proud that the generation I grew up in ,,made such movies.


----------



## pdswife (Dec 17, 2005)

Peach bubble bath
Vanilla bubble bath... which should I use tonight?  So hard to decide!  lol


----------



## luvs (Dec 18, 2005)

my feline's snoring. awww, that cat is so cute.

why so full? i had 2 of those thursday. i wasn't this full then, so whyyyyy????.....


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 18, 2005)

Thanks Wasabi!  He was ordering as you "spoke!"

 Barbara


----------



## Jikoni (Dec 27, 2005)

*Gorgeous!*

I just can't describe what a breathtaking site I am looking at right now! the last rays of the sunset reflecting on the white clouds that look like snow on top of the snow covered Jura mountains.! The earth is beautiful.


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 27, 2005)

sizzles said:
			
		

> I just can't describe what a breathtaking site I am looking at right now! the last rays of the sunset reflecting on the white clouds that look like snow on top of the snow covered Jura mountains.! The earth is beautiful.


 
I wanna seeeeee. 

I'm thinking THANK GOODNESS CHRISTMAS IS OVER!!!!!!!


----------



## pdswife (Dec 27, 2005)

The list of things I have to do today keeps getting longer.
It's making me grumpy.  Every time I turn around there's another pile
of stuff that I have to put away, pick up, clean  or take to the garbage.


----------



## jkath (Dec 27, 2005)

you and me both, pds!

I'm telling myself to pay the bills, do the laundry, run the errands and grocery shop. Apparently I'm not listening, as I'm still here on the computer!


----------



## pdswife (Dec 27, 2005)

Yep.. me too Jkath.  I really really need to get started.
But... DC is more fun that doing dishes ( did I mention that my water is having a pressure problem?  Only in the kitchen sink though... it just kind of dribbles out.  We can't find any leaks or anything and the rest of the water is fine. Not a big deal I guess... It just means that I have to take all the dishes into the laundryroom to wash or at least pre-rinse before loading them into the dishwasher.)


----------



## GB (Dec 27, 2005)

What is on my mind right now is switching careers. I can't stand my job anymore and really want to work with food and also be my own boss (tall order to fill). Right now I am looking into franchises I could buy. I am very interested in the stores where people come in and make up meals to take home. They are popping up all over the place. Seems like something that would be right up my alley.


----------



## jkath (Dec 27, 2005)

pdswife said:
			
		

> Yep.. me too Jkath. I really really need to get started.
> But... DC is more fun that doing dishes ( did I mention that my water is having a pressure problem? Only in the kitchen sink though... it just kind of dribbles out. We can't find any leaks or anything and the rest of the water is fine. Not a big deal I guess... It just means that I have to take all the dishes into the laundryroom to wash or at least pre-rinse before loading them into the dishwasher.)


 
Try this:
unscrew the little end cap thingy right where the water comes out of the faucet (it's about 1/2" tall. Take out the little screen and the rubber washer.
My guess is that you have some rocks in the screen (typical from hard water, etc) that are preventing a full flow to come out.

Let me know if it works


----------



## jkath (Dec 27, 2005)

GB said:
			
		

> What is on my mind right now is switching careers. I can't stand my job anymore and really want to work with food and also be my own boss (tall order to fill). Right now I am looking into franchises I could buy. I am very interested in the stores where people come in and make up meals to take home. They are popping up all over the place. Seems like something that would be right up my alley.


 
_Go with your heart, GB!!!_


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 27, 2005)

Jkath is right, GB. Go with your heart. No sense in being so miserable doing someone elses work. Lots of luck to you!!


----------



## GB (Dec 27, 2005)

Thanks Jkath. It will require a huge change of life for me and my whole family as well as my extended family. We would need to sell our house and move in with my in-laws. They would need to add an addition onto their house. I would probably have to give up one of my cats. DW and I talked about it for a while today and decided that we both would like to try this if we are able to do it.


----------



## pdswife (Dec 27, 2005)

jkath said:
			
		

> Try this:
> unscrew the little end cap thingy right where the water comes out of the faucet (it's about 1/2" tall. Take out the little screen and the rubber washer.
> My guess is that you have some rocks in the screen (typical from hard water, etc) that are preventing a full flow to come out.
> 
> Let me know if it works




Ok!  I will!!!  But how would rocks get up there?
I'll go try it as soon as I can tear my self away from this silly computer!

THANK YOU!


----------



## GB (Dec 27, 2005)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> Jkath is right, GB. Go with your heart. No sense in being so miserable doing someone elses work. Lots of luck to you!!


Thanks TG! I couldn't agree more. And hopefully when I get up and running my DW will end up working at the store too. A lot of people would not want to work with their spouse, but we have done it before and love doing it. She is not just my wife, but my best friend. I can't get enough of that woman


----------



## jkath (Dec 27, 2005)

Remember, when Paula Deen first opened her restaurant, she was so broke that she had to borrow money from her banker just so she'd have change in the cash register!


----------



## pdswife (Dec 27, 2005)

If It all works out it'll be worth all the sacrafices.  And... I'm very sure things will work out for you!  Ya just have to believe and work as hard as you can.  Think of how proud you'll be when your beautiful daughter says  " I'm going to DADDY'S store!   

Have faith!
Have fun!
Be happy!


----------



## jkath (Dec 27, 2005)

pdswife said:
			
		

> Ok! I will!!! But how would rocks get up there?
> 
> 
> THANK YOU!


They're in your water pipes. Pretty much mineral deposits.

Don't forget: don't let those rocks get into the garbage disposal!


----------



## pdswife (Dec 27, 2005)

LOL.. that would make quite an unhappy noise!


----------



## buckytom (Dec 27, 2005)

lol, YAY!!! jkath's back.

need advice on careers? she'll give you all the motivation and support you need.
fixing the plumbing? she's your girl.

there ain't no stopping her...


----------



## jkath (Dec 27, 2005)

and I'm pretty mean with a ladder and a paintbrush!


yep, I'm back.


----------



## pdswife (Dec 27, 2005)

It's good to see ya here!!!


----------



## jkath (Dec 27, 2005)

Thanks - it's good to be back. Most problem was the fact that MCI refused to believe I needed phone service....for a month.....now they just don't believe my phone number is the one I'm telling them.


----------



## kadesma (Dec 27, 2005)

GB said:
			
		

> What is on my mind right now is switching careers. I can't stand my job anymore and really want to work with food and also be my own boss (tall order to fill). Right now I am looking into franchises I could buy. I am very interested in the stores where people come in and make up meals to take home. They are popping up all over the place. Seems like something that would be right up my alley.


GB,
that's waht I was trying to tell you about on another post..I sometimes don't make myself very clear.  Both my girls had tried out one of these places here and they love them..They said the place is always bustling and busy when they've gone in..Look into it, I know you would run a great store and you would be doing something you love...
kadesma


----------



## GB (Dec 27, 2005)

Thanks kadesma. Actually you explained yourself perfectly and I completely knew what you were talking about. At the time I did not see it as a possibility because of the initial investment that would be required to get one of these stores up and running. I have since come to the conclusion that I could do this if I did not have a mortgage. Neither DW nor I wanted to live with my in-laws (even though I get along great with them), but now that does not seem like such a bad option. On Christmas my FIL even said something (in a very round about way) that meant he would like a reason to add an addition onto his house (he wants us to move in so he is closer to his grand daughter). We still have some things to think about and work out to see if this can really become a reality, but I am gung ho at this point. This is something that I can really see myself doing and succeeding at and actually enjoying!


----------



## kadesma (Dec 27, 2005)

Gb,
whatever you decide, I know you will suceed at it...I wish you and your wife and beautiful Rachel much happiness and will pray your dreams come true..Don't be afraid to take the leap GB...all of us here are in your corner, praying for you and your family...Go for it!!! 
 kadesma


----------



## cartwheelmac (Dec 27, 2005)

To Do list: Practice piano
Finish EMACHE newsletter
Work on Butlerville newsletter
E-mail Esther
Work on Davnie story
Work on Autobiography

Cameron


----------



## pdswife (Dec 27, 2005)

I'm just waiting for the chickens to come home so I can
leave and go to dinner with our friends... twiddling my thumbs and humming....


----------



## SearedCeltic (Dec 27, 2005)

Wondering why I can't stop eat'in so much!


----------



## pdswife (Dec 28, 2005)

Bed.. nice soft warm quiet comfy.
I'm so sleepy!


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 28, 2005)

Lol, not a lot is on my mind right now (or rather registering with my brain). I picked up a nasty sinus/head cold that DH brought home (it was "kind" enough to wait until last in the day on 25th to invade my system) and I'm sort of in a state of  at the moment


----------



## pdswife (Dec 28, 2005)

oh... please feel better soon!!!


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 28, 2005)

pdswife said:
			
		

> oh... please feel better soon!!!


 Thank-you Pdswife  It took DH about 6 days to get on the mend, I hope I can clear it out my system sooner - tis the cold season, so I guess it's hard to escape coming down with one.

(BTY, I hope you and Paul are having an awesome holiday season!)


----------



## mudbug (Dec 29, 2005)

*for geebs*

geebs, please stop doing something you hate as soon as you can.

It's not good for your head, heart, family, etc.  If I were still living in the 60s I would tell you it's bad karma, man.

Life is too frickin short to do something that drags you down. Sure you have to make financial (and perhaps residential) bargains now, but in the long run you will like life a whole lot mo' bettah.  I'm in your corner.  Good luck!


----------



## pdswife (Dec 29, 2005)

Right now I'm celebrating!!  I thought I'd lost the cell phone while doing all my errands today but I found it stuck way under the front seat!  Yippee!!!!  I hate it when I have to tell Paul that I did something STUPID!!!


----------



## kadesma (Dec 29, 2005)

Pds, you tell him???? I didn't know you were supposed to do that... I better go find his shorts.

kadesma


----------



## pdswife (Dec 29, 2005)

lol...  I think he'd notice the phone missing tomorrow morning.  He calls me once or twice every morning on the way to work.   Poor guy misses me.  lol!!


----------



## kadesma (Dec 29, 2005)

Considering how cold it is here, I think DH might miss his shorts   That is so sweet that he calls like that..now that makes me smile 

kadesma


----------



## pdswife (Dec 29, 2005)

Yeah.  He makes me smile too.  
Everyday in so many ways.


----------



## shannon in KS (Dec 29, 2005)

When is my house gonna be done?!?!?!?!?!!


----------



## shannon in KS (Dec 30, 2005)

AND!  I should really be packing and cleaning closets instead of sitting here sipping on a bacardi silver strawberry spiked with Malibu mango rum and playing on the computer..... naahhhhh (slurp slurp)


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 31, 2005)

It is 6:32 a.m., and I am NOT up early.  Yikes!  I'd better get to bed!!!!  (I had a paper due, and you know me--I always end up writing them the day they are due--turned it in 2 hours ago).

Good "night" everyone!

 Barbara


----------



## jkath (Dec 31, 2005)

I should be cleaning the house for the company. Really, I should go do that. Yep, gotta do it soon. But, h and the kids are still sleeping (it's 11:06am) so...do I really have to start now? hmmmmmmm


----------



## pdswife (Dec 31, 2005)

We had friends over for a New Years dinner last night.
I had two drinks and a beer.  I'm wondering why... I feel like I drank a whole bottle of tequilla, a six pack of beer and a gallon of burbon?  Head ache, stomach ache... all over ickiness.   Think I'll go back to bed.  NIGHTY NIGHT.


----------



## SearedCeltic (Dec 31, 2005)

habanero  and cheese cornbread,smoked baby backs,kale greens ,beer,onion rings,CCR ,beer ,beer


----------



## jkath (Jan 1, 2006)

I'm loving the view out of my window. There are many tiny yellow & grey birds (perhaps lesser goldfinches?) in my fig tree, and they're eating the figs.
I don't mind sharing with them, as they had to endure yesterday's big rain storm.


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 1, 2006)

My resolution!!!!!!! Strength, strength, strength!!


----------



## SearedCeltic (Jan 1, 2006)

jkath said:
			
		

> I'm loving the view out of my window. There are many tiny yellow & grey birds (perhaps lesser goldfinches?) in my fig tree, and they're eating the figs.
> I don't mind sharing with them, as they had to endure yesterday's big rain storm.


The vegatation here is dead.I love watching the birds eat from their well stocked feeder.They are thankful too!


----------



## luvs (Jan 1, 2006)

compazine. soon. i'm about to  after a few times before. just put on my scrubs and a tee-shirt; gonna sleep on my couch till i wash my bedclothes. gotta find my washroom.


----------



## mish (Jan 1, 2006)

Property taxes, income taxes... & where's my deed when I paid this sucker off a month ago. TAXES! TAXES! TAXES! Bah Humbug. I'm Scrooged!


----------



## kadesma (Jan 1, 2006)

Just sitting and reading what others are thinking about..Nice for a change..No Scrooging today Mish, smile  It's a new year and let's make the most of it...Guess I'd better start thinking, potatoes need to be peeled and they refuse to do it themselves  Be back later...

kadesma


----------



## luvs (Jan 1, 2006)

a sandwich. i'm just so queasy. i drink plenty so i don't know that it's something i drank too much of. so i think i'll have soup, but i think i aspirated earlier because of stomach blahs. then a bath -now i'm trying to figure out what my feline is doing, listening to one of them sneeze, 
my toilet, too! it flushes itself!


----------



## pdswife (Jan 3, 2006)

My list for today....

Take Christmas stuff down and repack
Paperwork
clean bathroom 
wash three loads of clothes
breakfast, lunch, dinner
dishes empty dishwasher so I can refill it
sweep kitchen
feed and water chickens, gather eggs
brush Lily ( she got into something sticky last night)
clean out fridg.
take a nap ( this is most important!!!!)
take a shower
look up recipes for white sauce.  Paul wants pasta for dinner tomorrow


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 3, 2006)

I have an appointment in 45 minutes with the diabetes counselor, and I don't feel well (not sure if it is kidney stones, mild salmonella, or just a run of the mill stomach ache). I've lost 10 pounds in the last week or so, so I'm glad.  Just not glad about how I lost it.     James isn't feeling too good either.  Sheesh, I have stupid stuff on my mind!  The other stuff on my mind is that I go back to work tomorrow and I am not done grading papers, and I haven't got my lesson plans done (at least the kids don't start until Thursday).

 Barbara


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 3, 2006)

Ease our minds after your appointment, Barbara. Losing that much in a week isn't good.  Hope you two feel better soon!


----------



## pdswife (Jan 3, 2006)

Yes... please let us know that you are ALL RIGHT!!


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 3, 2006)

I'm ok.  

 Barbara


----------



## Dina (Jan 3, 2006)

Barbara,
I'm saying a prayer for you so that you and your hubby may begin feeling better soon.  Work will always be piled up so just improvise.  Hugs,


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 3, 2006)

Thanks Dina, I appreciate it.

 Barbara


----------



## luvs (Jan 3, 2006)

i'm hungry, kind of ill, though, i need a bath, shower curtain, too, lets see, pomegranate, booze, taking my feline of of my couch, thinking of what i should clean it with. 
culinary school. monday is when! whew! soon!


----------



## SierraCook (Jan 3, 2006)

My back and shoulder is killing me.  Too much snow shoveling yesterday and today.  But the good news is I have heat.  The heater repair guy came and fixed my heater today.  It cost me $120 bucks  but at least my house is warm again.  The heater went out over the weekend.  I have backup heat, but it does not heat the house that well or efficiently.


----------



## SierraCook (Jan 3, 2006)

Barbara L said:
			
		

> I have an appointment in 45 minutes with the diabetes counselor, and I don't feel well (not sure if it is kidney stones, mild salmonella, or just a run of the mill stomach ache). I've lost 10 pounds in the last week or so, so I'm glad. Just not glad about how I lost it.  James isn't feeling too good either. Sheesh, I have stupid stuff on my mind! The other stuff on my mind is that I go back to work tomorrow and I am not done grading papers, and I haven't got my lesson plans done (at least the kids don't start until Thursday).
> 
> Barbara


 
Barbara it is not stupid stuff.  It must be imortant to you or it would not be so much on your mind.  I hope that you and James feel better soon.  Take care of yourselves. 

Hugs, SC


----------



## Alix (Jan 3, 2006)

Is there any wine left?


----------



## SierraCook (Jan 3, 2006)

What a wonderful thought Alix!! A glass of wine sounds good right now. Thanks!!


----------



## Alix (Jan 4, 2006)

It sounds like a few of us need to sit down and have a glass of wine and a good old fashioned "hen party". Uh oh...is that a bad term? Y'all know what I mean don't you? We should all meet up in the Virtual Cafe at a specific time and share some stories and good times.


----------



## pdswife (Jan 4, 2006)

Sounds like a grand old time Alix!!


The only thing on my mind at the moment is... should I take a nap
before or after I fold the clothes???


----------



## Dina (Jan 7, 2006)

Absolutely Alix!  A hen party and wine on hand sounds good for me too.  It's been one of those exhausting days cleaning runny noses, putting out high fevers and cooking chicken soup for little Christopher.  I get so stressed when the kids get sick on me.  How 'bout I skip my medication tonight and have a drink to relax?  Not a bad idea...going to fix me one.


----------



## wasabi (Jan 7, 2006)

*Set up the time, girls, I'll be there.*


----------



## shannon in KS (Jan 7, 2006)

I am getting cold feet about buying a house.  It is STILL being remodeled, and in the month and a half of waiting..... It would be great to own a house, but my payment will go up so much that after putting the usual monthly $ in savings, retirement, college savings, and investments, then I am down to dang near living paycheck to paycheck. And then unwilling/unable to spend the money "make it homey".  A house is an investment I know, but not sure if it is worth the unhappiness of feeling overstretched right now in my life?  And I am a budget, plan-ahead, be financially prepared for anything FREAK!  If I do not feel "safe and secure", it unnerves me!


----------



## Alix (Jan 7, 2006)

OK ladies...all of you who are online right now, go get your favourite beverage and meet in the Virtual Cafe. I'll set up the loungers on the patio. I have a Mikes Hard Lime calling my name, give me 5 minutes and I will be there. It is currently 2023hours MST, do your calculations for your own time zone. See you there!


----------



## luvs (Jan 7, 2006)

when you are meeting!


----------



## luvs (Jan 7, 2006)

& what jell-o mold to bring.


----------



## Jikoni (Jan 8, 2006)

^ Ill  be there, I am already chilling the wine!

what's on my mind right now? Now that my family are out for a few hours, should I play at DC or watch old 'Friends' comedy on DVD? Decisions decisions!Tough life today!


----------



## pdswife (Jan 8, 2006)

starbucks... what should I order
I'm trying not to drink coffee...
It's been 5 days now.  They do have a good apple drink maybe,
I'll get that.


----------



## wasabi (Jan 8, 2006)

This is spooky........Just called a cuz to meet us at Starbucks. Care to meet us there?


----------



## mish (Jan 8, 2006)

shannon in KS said:
			
		

> I am getting cold feet about buying a house. It is STILL being remodeled, and in the month and a half of waiting..... It would be great to own a house, but my payment will go up so much that after putting the usual monthly $ in savings, retirement, college savings, and investments, then I am down to dang near living paycheck to paycheck. And then unwilling/unable to spend the money "make it homey". A house is an investment I know, but not sure if it is worth the unhappiness of feeling overstretched right now in my life? And I am a budget, plan-ahead, be financially prepared for anything FREAK! If I do not feel "safe and secure", it unnerves me!


 
Have you signed any docs yet? If you haven't, you may be able to back out until you figure out your budget etc. I've never heard of waiting for a home to be remodeled PRIOR to taking posession, because my experience has been looking for a home that is ready to move into - or have the seller make necessary changes as agreed. If your heart is set on this particular home, you could take out a longer mortgage or put down a bigger down payment. Your lender can help you determine & give you a prequalifying(?) letter prior to the loan. Also, keep in mind, that rent will always increase -- your mortgage will decrease. The cost of living increases, as does salaries...then also consider the property taxes, closing costs, realtor fee (if any). Buying a home is one of the most important/costly(?) purchases you will ever make. Go slowly. Be sure it is what you want and can afford. If you're not "locked in" to this property contractually, I would still look at what is on the market. Also keep in mind, you may get back some on your annual income taxes.


----------



## shannon in KS (Jan 8, 2006)

mish said:
			
		

> Have you signed any docs yet? If you haven't, you may be able to back out until you figure out your budget etc. I've never heard of waiting for a home to be remodeled PRIOR to taking posession, because my experience has been looking for a home that is ready to move into - or have the seller make necessary changes as agreed. If your heart is set on this particular home, you could take out a longer mortgage or put down a bigger down payment. Your lender can help you determine & give you a prequalifying(?) letter prior to the loan. Also, keep in mind, that rent will always increase -- your mortgage will decrease. The cost of living increases, as does salaries...then also consider the property taxes, closing costs, realtor fee (if any). Buying a home is one of the most important/costly(?) purchases you will ever make. Go slowly. Be sure it is what you want and can afford. If you're not "locked in" to this property contractually, I would still look at what is on the market. Also keep in mind, you may get back some on your annual income taxes.


 
Thanks Mish!  Luckily, I work in the lending department at the bank!  Whew, that saves a lot of stress knowing how stuff works!  ($5,300 closing costs  ) We financed the renovation of this home, so I know all the work he has put into it.  But, like you said, cost of living (and salary) does go up... but I am thinking of waiting for the salary to go up (and save more) so I can maybe buy a newer house.  This house is 115 years old, I kinda have to worry it may depreciate in value at this point...  And another point you made, it is a very costly purchase!!!  I want it to be a wise investment, but am unsure that it is!


----------



## pdswife (Jan 8, 2006)

wasabi said:
			
		

> This is spooky........Just called a cuz to meet us at Starbucks. Care to meet us there?




oh poop!  I didn't get this until now.   
We were prbly sitting right next to each other 
and didn't even know it.  Bummer dude!


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 8, 2006)

What's on my mind is that I'd better get my lesson plans done!  I really don't want to be up until 2:00 or 3:00 doing them, as I still don't feel too great (kidney stone I think--not too bad though, just mild intermittent pain).

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife (Jan 8, 2006)

I'm thinking that it's about time that something GOOD happened in Barbara's home!!  Feel better soon Barbara!!!!!!


----------



## corazon (Jan 8, 2006)

pdswife said:
			
		

> I'm thinking that it's about time that something GOOD happened in Barbara's home!! Feel better soon Barbara!!!!!!


 
Me too!  We are all thinking of you Barbara & James!


----------



## Dina (Jan 8, 2006)

I hope you start feeling better soon Barbara.  Hugs,


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 8, 2006)

You guys are so nice!  Thank you!  And now I really do have to start on my lesson plans!!!!

 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite (Jan 9, 2006)

I am going to have to fix me something soon, I start looking like this when I am Hungry ! 

 Notice me looking at my tummy !


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 9, 2006)

I'm about to go home.  Yay!

 Barbara


----------



## Jikoni (Jan 12, 2006)

DC or bed????????!!!!!!!


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 17, 2006)

What is on my mind?  It is 6:15 p.m. and James still hasn't picked me up from work.  It is terribly windy outside.  He had an interview up near Charlotte at 2:00 but should have been finished with that a long time ago.  So, do I worry because he isn't here yet, or do I get mad or frustrated because he could be sitting at home asleep in his chair?  He wasn't expecting me to be ready until 5:00, but that was over an hour ago.  I want to go home!!!  And I want my sweetie to be ok.  

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife (Jan 17, 2006)

I hope the interview went wonderfully !!!!    Have you tried to call him?


----------



## BigDog (Jan 17, 2006)

What's on the mind of the Big Dog?

Interview tomorrow. Let me provide a brief history of me.

I went to school for law enforcement. Have a BS in law enforcement. Applied to literally hundreds of departments in MN, to no avail. So, after a year or so, I decided it was time for a contingency plan. But what do I like doing, and what am I good at? The only real answer to that is cooking.

So, tomorrow I have an interview at an assisted living for seniors facility for a cook position. First time I've aggressively pursued alternative employment to law enforcement.

However, I just received a letter from a department saying I am invited for oral interviews. It seems like whenever I head in a different direction from LE, something draws me back. That said, last time I followed the LE part, and it fell through. 

So, my mind is somewhat jumbled as to the interview and pursuit of culinary arts career versus continually pursuing law enforcement. I'm certainly going to the interview, at least to see what there is to see.

Nice thing about the cook job is it is literally 2, maybe 3 miles away from home! I could walk there if I wanted to!


----------



## pdswife (Jan 17, 2006)

Goooood Luck!!!!


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 17, 2006)

Barbara, I hope everthing is okay with James! If he forgot, whoop him good!!
If he did a good interview, kiss him good!!

Bigdog, whatever you decide to do, I hope that it makes you happy. Good luck!!


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks pds and texasgirl. I didn't have any way to call him.  He was late because of the interview. I guess it went well, but we don't quite trust the place. They seemed a little shady to us, and he would have to pay a few hundred for some training. He would have to get a license to sell insurance. Plus they said that he should put hundreds of signs up all over the place (on other people's property) and people would call based on those signs. Very weird, I think.

 Barbara


----------



## Erik (Jan 18, 2006)

Good luck, and I hope you make the right decisions. It's basically finding the leads. Sales is a tough business...I couldn't do it. Again, good luck and best wishes!!!


----------



## Jikoni (Jan 20, 2006)

Will be spending the day with my darling daughter tomorrow while DH goes skiing with my sunny delight(son). Can't wait!


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 20, 2006)

What's on my mind..... All that mexican food tomorrow!! YUM!


----------



## mudbug (Jan 20, 2006)

Can I talk HH into staying up late instead of me to retrieve daughter from her latest social engagement?

Which put-off project to tackle tomorrow?:

read issues of newsletter (at least 3) that I purchased subscription for but haven't read yet

finish putting summer clothes away

organize files and papers smothering desk

research DC files, select delicious recipe(s), buy missing ingredients, and  prepare a proper meal for a change

re-pot houseplants

Wondering if any fellow DC-ers are facing same dilemma.......


----------



## kimbaby (Jan 20, 2006)

Cauliflower...


----------



## pdswife (Jan 20, 2006)

... I've been on hold with the drs. office for 23 minutes... and I haven't even gotten to a real person yet...  grump grump grump.


----------



## Maidrite (Jan 21, 2006)

THAT I AM SO HAPPY MY COMPUTER IS BACK FROM THE BONEYARD !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wasabi (Jan 21, 2006)

*I need chocolate...............NOW!*


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 22, 2006)

wasabi said:
			
		

> *I need chocolate...............NOW!*


Here's some chocolate for you wasabi.

 Barbara


----------



## wasabi (Jan 22, 2006)

Ouch!


----------



## pdswife (Jan 22, 2006)

It's Sunday!
That means STARBUCKS AND COFFFFFFEEEEEEEEEE!

( I'm having the real stuff today!!)


----------



## kadesma (Jan 22, 2006)

it's sunday, breakfast out and getting my hands on Olivia this morning She sure is tiny, but she is adorable...So, big grins
kadesma


----------



## buckytom (Jan 24, 2006)

Quote the 'bug:

Can I talk HH into staying up late instead of me to retrieve daughter from her latest social engagement?

Answer: women always have a way of convincing you...

Which put-off project to tackle tomorrow?:

read issues of newsletter (at least 3) that I purchased subscription for but haven't read yet

A: nah. they're not going anywhwere.


finish putting summer clothes away

A: nah, next summer is coming quicker than the last.


organize files and papers smothering desk

a: and let your desk breathe? you're asking for trouble.


research DC files, select delicious recipe(s), buy missing ingredients, and prepare a proper meal for a change

a: now you're on to something.  

re-pot houseplants : or re-plant house ***....  



Wondering if any fellow DC-ers are facing same dilemma.......

a: no, yes, yes, yes, and no unfortunately...


----------



## wasabi (Jan 24, 2006)

Doing our taxes tomorrow. Refund? Hope so. Want to go to Vegas for our 25th wedding anni. in April.


----------



## jkath (Jan 24, 2006)

I'm wondering why I'm not making the coffee for the morning, or ironing h's suit and shirt, or..... Instead I'm online again!


----------



## Maidrite (Jan 24, 2006)

WATER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ME THINKS ??????????


----------



## kimbaby (Jan 24, 2006)

ruffles potatoe chips, that i just put away, but can't seem to leave alone... uggg!


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 24, 2006)

Stupid property taxes!!!


----------



## Alix (Jan 24, 2006)

Thinking I might have had too much coffee this morning. I feel a little buzzy. Also, think I need something to soak up the coffee and green olives in my tum, that combo might cause some aches later. Do we have any bagels left?


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 24, 2006)

Has anyone heard from corazon?


----------



## pdswife (Jan 24, 2006)

nope.. I just came in to check to see if there was any word on her puppy....


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 24, 2006)

I'm worried about her too. She is usually on here by now. I hope her baby is okay.


----------



## BigDog (Jan 24, 2006)

What is currently on my mind is my boss found out I am looking for other employment, and has "aggressively" begun to search for a replacement. In fact, I of all people received the fax (one business fax) of someone's resume from a temp agency.

I sure hope something pans out quickly . . . . .


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 24, 2006)

BigDog said:
			
		

> What is currently on my mind is my boss found out I am looking for other employment, and has "aggressively" begun to search for a replacement. In fact, I of all people received the fax (one business fax) of someone's resume from a temp agency.
> 
> I sure hope something pans out quickly . . . . .


 
OH NO!! I hope you get a call from someone soon!! Did you throw the fax away?


----------



## BigDog (Jan 24, 2006)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> OH NO!! I hope you get a call from someone soon!! Did you throw the fax away?


 
Thought about it, but didn't. Morally, I shouldn't have even thought about it, but I am human after all.


----------



## Maidrite (Jan 25, 2006)

I was Just Thinking about Barbara !!!!!!


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 25, 2006)

Maidrite said:
			
		

> I was Just Thinking about Barbara !!!!!!


Well then why are you still sitting there at your computer?      

Goodnight everyone!

 Barbara


----------



## wasabi (Jan 25, 2006)

*Goodnight, sleep tight.*


----------



## jkath (Jan 25, 2006)

g'night wasabi!


----------



## wasabi (Jan 25, 2006)

Jkath, we're saying goodnight to Mr. and Mrs. Maidrite.


----------



## jkath (Jan 25, 2006)

whoops! Good thing I didn't say goodnight to John Boy and Mary Ellen too!

Goodnight Barb and James!!

I'm still thinking about how fun the banquet was on Saturday. Did you guys see the photo at the DC Bed and Breakfast chat?


----------



## corazon (Jan 25, 2006)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> Has anyone heard from corazon?





			
				pdswife said:
			
		

> nope.. I just came in to check to see if there was any word on her puppy....


 
You guys are great!!!


----------



## kimbaby (Jan 25, 2006)

I am thinking about how cold my feet are right now!


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 25, 2006)

What's wrong with my husband


----------



## Maidrite (Jan 25, 2006)

jkath said:
			
		

> whoops! Good thing I didn't say goodnight to John Boy and Mary Ellen too!
> 
> Goodnight Barb and James!!
> 
> I'm still thinking about how fun the banquet was on Saturday. Did you guys see the photo at the DC Bed and Breakfast chat?


 
Yes I Did Very Nice Picture Indeed.


----------



## Jikoni (Feb 2, 2006)

Why do people say things to others and then later say, 'I didn't mean to say that?'why do they say things they don't mean? I don't get it


----------



## kadesma (Feb 2, 2006)

sizzles said:
			
		

> Why do people say things to others and then later say, 'I didn't mean to say that?'why do they say things they don't mean? I don't get it


Sizzles, possibly just to have something to say..They do it without thinking and it hurts..I've had it done to me, then they quickly say oh, I'm sorry, I didn't mean it, and most times they are saying it to my back as I just walk away..Don't let it hurt you, ignore it and them..

kadesma


----------



## pdswife (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm thinking of going back to bed for awhile...but, I'm worried that if I do..it'll be hard to take my afternoon snooze.


----------



## kadesma (Feb 2, 2006)

pdswife said:
			
		

> I'm thinking of going back to bed for awhile...but, I'm worried that if I do..it'll be hard to take my afternoon snooze.


My thoughts exactly 

kadesma


----------



## pdswife (Feb 2, 2006)

Great minds think alike!


----------



## Sandyj (Feb 2, 2006)

My youngest daughter, Jessica, is doing terribly at school & I'm worried.


----------



## pdswife (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm sorry Sandy... I know how that feels.
What grade is she in??


----------



## kadesma (Feb 2, 2006)

Sandyj said:
			
		

> My youngest daughter, Jessica, is doing terribly at school & I'm worried.


Sandy, 
I'm sorry to hear this..I remember when my youngest started jr. college, that lasted about 2 months and she stopped going. Her dad and I both were beside ourselves..About 3 months and many gray hairs later, she comes to us and asks to go away to a school in Sacramento. We didn't know if we should say yes or no, we did say yes and missy went on to graduate with honors and is now a teacher and mother of two..It's so hard to stand back and let them learn on their own.We want to jump in and save them no matter what..Just remember she is a smart girl and has a wonderful set of parents who love her..She will turn round and be okay..I'll keep her and you in my thoughts and prayers..

kadesma


----------



## mudbug (Feb 3, 2006)

All this flippin' work coming my way.  Got the first wave out the door today.
Major tsunamis of stuff coming on the 15th and 20th, all to be turned around and out the door by the 24th.  Minor earthquakes in between those dates.


----------



## middie (Feb 3, 2006)

Sandy I can relate.. my 8 year old was having ALOT of problems. Turns out the poor kid has ADD. You should have your daughter tested for it.


Anywho it's not What's on my mind, but WHO'S on my mind lol


----------



## pdswife (Feb 3, 2006)

so... WHO'S on your mind??


----------



## middie (Feb 3, 2006)

ohhhhhhhhh... just a friend lol


----------



## pdswife (Feb 3, 2006)

ahhh... friends are worth a happy thought!


----------



## middie (Feb 3, 2006)

yeah.. this one sure is


----------



## wasabi (Feb 3, 2006)

*Waiting for this awful week to end. Everyday brought bad news and I can't take it anymore.*


----------



## middie (Feb 3, 2006)

hope things get better for you wasabi


----------



## wasabi (Feb 3, 2006)

*From your lips to God's ears, Middie. Thank you.*


----------



## pdswife (Feb 3, 2006)

Better quickly!

and hoping the next news you get makes you smile.


----------



## middie (Feb 3, 2006)

you're welcome hon


----------



## kadesma (Feb 3, 2006)

Hang in there Wasabi, will keep good thoughts coming your way.


kadesma


----------



## jkath (Feb 3, 2006)

Middie, I know who's on your mind! Now you've got me sending you happy thoughts about it!

Now, I've got horrible image hosting problems and can't ebay all this cool stuff I have!!! (see post in chat)

okay enough bad...now what's on my mind is that 8 of my girlfriends are joining me for dinner tomorrow night and no boys are allowed! woo hoo!!!


----------



## pdswife (Feb 3, 2006)

Have fun Jkath!   Girls night is always a needed blast of goodness!


----------



## Maidrite (Feb 3, 2006)

*See Thats the One Great Thing about Being The Large Economy Size, With Out Cheating Barbara for all the Love She Deserves............... I Have Extra Heart and Love and Hugs for All Of You .............. Wasabi You are First Come here For Your Share............ Ok You All Line Up, Theres Plenty of Hugs and Smiles for All of You !!!!!! No Pushing or Shoving Please, Theres Plenty to Go Around !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  *


----------



## wasabi (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks, James. I feel the love.


----------



## middie (Feb 3, 2006)

Middie, I know who's on your mind! Now you've got me sending you happy thoughts about it

*wink wink nudge nudge*  jkath lol


----------



## Maidrite (Feb 3, 2006)

I BET Middie Know Something I DON't Know, She Knows I Don't KNOW DOESN"T SHE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Is That Clear Now !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sandyj (Feb 4, 2006)

Thanks for the encouragement about my daughter Jessica....I'm sending good thoughts out to all of you, too.......


----------



## KAYLINDA (Feb 4, 2006)

Just resting my feet...we were busy!


----------



## wasabi (Feb 4, 2006)

My morning Starbucks fix.


----------



## jkath (Feb 5, 2006)

I'm thinking how stuffed I am and how much fun I had at our girls night out. Great italian food, tons of giggles, and truly fantastic friends. Aaaaaaaaah!


----------



## corazon (Feb 5, 2006)

I'm sleepy, Callum is wide awake but so cute.
I'm off to watch some Alias to pass the time until he closes his eyes.  Goodnight all!


----------



## jkath (Feb 5, 2006)

g'night to the Corazonians!


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 5, 2006)

What's on my mind is that I hope all problems have been resolved and everyone here is doing really great.

 Barbara


----------



## buckytom (Feb 5, 2006)

lol, barbara, are you wishing for world peace again? ... me too.

and i must be beyond exhaustion. been running on about 2 to 3 hours of sleep a night for the past 2 months. going on pure adrenaline, and sheer will. my nose started bleeding yesterday and again today for no reason, so i think i should take it as a warning sign that i need sleep. and a humidifier.


----------



## corazon (Feb 5, 2006)

3:48am you wrote that bucky!  Yes, get some sleep!  You gotta stay healthy.  Take a nap with your son today!


----------



## SierraCook (Feb 5, 2006)

How much fun it is going to be today at my friend's Super Bowl Party.  I hope that you all have a great day.  Bring on the football and happy eating!!


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 5, 2006)

Have lots of fun Sierra!!!

What the heck am I going to do for a whole week of vacation???
No water to take the boat out (


----------



## jkath (Feb 5, 2006)

Whole week of vacation, texas? If it's at home, take the time to:
*organize your closets
*make at least 3 recipes you've never tried
*turn on loud music and dance!
*watch the sun come up and enjoy the quiet
*hug your family!


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 5, 2006)

jkath said:
			
		

> Whole week of vacation, texas? If it's at home, take the time to:
> *organize your closets
> *make at least 3 recipes you've never tried
> *turn on loud music and dance!
> ...


 
I bought flour and 9 packets of yeast, so, I'll be making bread all week. Haven't done that in soooo long!! I'm also going to try to make the ciabatta recipe that kadesma sent me. I don't know if it'll turn out or not, but, want to try.
I want to move my furniture around in my room but dh doesn't like sleeping against the wall.


----------



## SierraCook (Feb 5, 2006)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> Have lots of fun Sierra!!!
> 
> What the heck am I going to do for a whole week of vacation???
> No water to take the boat out (


 

Sleep in everyday!!
Read the newspaper from front to back while enjoying a cup of coffee in the morning.
Take a day trip or two somewhere fun.
Visit some friends that you have not seen for awhile.
and most of all have fun!!


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 5, 2006)

You don't even want to know what is on my mind right now!  It basically centers on the fact that I have about a zillion pages to read, half a zillion pages to write, and I am nowhere near where I should be.     

 Barbara


----------



## kyles (Feb 5, 2006)

On my mind at the moment is the next week at work. I have been really struggling the past week, with bad asthma triggered by laying new carpet in my office. My boss has been fantastic and has tried to find a safe desk for me, so I am sitting on my own, surrounded by people I don't know  And it's playing on mind.


----------



## kadesma (Feb 5, 2006)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> I bought flour and 9 packets of yeast, so, I'll be making bread all week. Haven't done that in soooo long!! I'm also going to try to make the ciabatta recipe that kadesma sent me. I don't know if it'll turn out or not, but, want to try.
> I want to move my furniture around in my room but dh doesn't like sleeping against the wall.


Hey Texas, a whole week? Great, so you're going to try the ciabatta?  And I am anxious to make some sourdough bread..Yep, I started my starteer on tues day went the 4 days and then added the 1/4 c-water and 1/3 c- flour and I'm all set..It's been so long since I've done sourdough..Let's hope it's nice and sour..
So we will be both kneading and kicking the heck out of dough..What a great way to beat up one a someone who bugs ya to death, and they'll never know 
Have fun..

kadesma


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 5, 2006)

I know, isn't it great!!!!


----------



## kadesma (Feb 5, 2006)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> I know, isn't it great!!!!


Yep, do it all the time... 


kadesma


----------



## mish (Feb 5, 2006)

jkath said:
			
		

> Whole week of vacation, texas? If it's at home, take the time to:
> *organize your closets
> *make at least 3 recipes you've never tried
> *turn on loud music and dance!
> ...


 
That's what I do after a bad break up.


----------



## Dina (Feb 6, 2006)

What's on my mind?  That it's almost 11:00 p.m. and I can't fall asleep.  Need some chamomile tea.


----------



## pdswife (Feb 6, 2006)

We're trying to do the guest list for the party...  It's up to over 80 people...
we have to narrow it down A LOT but everybody that we've invited has to be there for one reason or another.  

There are so many that we have to invite because we invited someone else
and so many that we owe parties to and so many that we just want to be there.... Paul mentioned breaking the list in two and having two parties, heck at this point I don't know if I'm young enough to have ONE.


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 6, 2006)

awww how sick I am I feel terrible,I think I have a sinus infection.


----------



## Jikoni (Feb 6, 2006)

My Dh said some socks will arrive in the post for meSocks? What do I need socks for? Maybe DH has lost it


----------



## Dina (Feb 6, 2006)

Ooh, Kimbaby.  Feel better soon.


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 6, 2006)

Thanks, Dina


----------



## kadesma (Feb 6, 2006)

kimbaby said:
			
		

> awww how sick I am I feel terrible,I think I have a sinus infection.


Kim,
hot tea, warm wash cloth on cheeks, a couple of tylenol or a sinus relief tablet and REST..Feel better soon


kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Feb 7, 2006)

sizzles said:
			
		

> My Dh said some socks will arrive in the post for meSocks? What do I need socks for? Maybe DH has lost it


You have cold feet there Siz  I sure do 

kadesma


----------



## pdswife (Feb 7, 2006)

I'm just sitting wishing Paul would come home... he's been at work long enough.... and I'm hungry for some dinner.


----------



## Dina (Feb 7, 2006)

Sizzles,
Did you ever get the socks? I'm sure they are worth it. It's the thought that counts anyway.

Kim,
Feeling better?  Have lots of liquids to get rid of the bugs.


----------



## Jikoni (Feb 8, 2006)

Kadesma, yes I am one of these people with bad circulation and wear socks even in summer evenings, but I have more than my share of socks. iWhen we go skiing my toes and finger tips get cold very quickly(5 to 10 mins...honest) and start to hurt just when everyone is starting to get ready for fun. 

Dina, No the socks haven't arrived yet. I will let you know when they do. Dh keeps asking me, 'did your socks arrive' they better arrive very soon. Dh never buys me socks, so I am really wondering.


----------



## pdswife (Feb 8, 2006)

They must be a pretty special pair of socks.  Can't wait to hear about them.


I'm thinking STARBUCKS!!!
It's the yearly stock holders meeting this morning. 
Paul and I are ready to go and David will be here in less than
30 minutes.    
David is 21 but he still doesn't like to be seen with his parents ( isn't that sick and wrong LOL) this is the one thing every year that he'll do outside home with us.  I'm so excited!  

It's more than a meeting it's a production.  
Free coffee of every kind and tons of food before hand.
It's really fun.


----------



## Jikoni (Feb 8, 2006)

*My socks just arrived*

   Wow, ever heard of battery operated sock? Well the post  lady just left and I discovered that in the box were some  socks with a little bag on the side of each.Then found the batteries. Wow, I will try them tonight.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 8, 2006)

kadesma said:
			
		

> Kim,
> hot tea, warm wash cloth on cheeks, a couple of tylenol or a sinus relief tablet and REST..Feel better soon
> 
> 
> kadesma


 
kadesma, i wasn't feeling well either yesterday, so i tried your advice. the only problem was the wash cloths kept falling off every time i stood up to take the tylenol, and now my butt is cold...


----------



## wasabi (Feb 8, 2006)

Bucky, you nut!


----------



## Dina (Feb 8, 2006)

Ok Sizzles!  What in the world are those socks all about?


----------



## mudbug (Feb 8, 2006)

I am breathing a little easier tonight.  Today my boss has collected more people to help work on this killer project I am on, and one of them will be doing one of the two jobs I was doing.  

She is super-organized and will serve as the traffic cop (one of my jobs besides being The Editor - now there will be several) and be able to keep all the hounds at bay (I think) as we crank this report out in record time.

Even though I will be working for the next two weekends straight, it will be on more-focused elements instead of this constantly moving target the techies are throwing at me.


----------



## wasabi (Feb 8, 2006)

*Good news, mudbug.*


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 8, 2006)

When the heck am I going to be done with all this paint vacation is too painful and tiring. I'm ready to go back to work


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 9, 2006)

I have come to the conclusion that only single people should attempt to get a master's degree.  Married people who want to get one should probably move to another state until they are done.  grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!  Why is it that my normally wonderful sweetie always decides to become Chatty Cathy whenever I have an important paper to type?  October seems very far away right now!

 Barbara


----------



## Jikoni (Feb 9, 2006)

Dina said:
			
		

> Ok Sizzles!  What in the world are those socks all about?


Well, I got to try them on, they are 'supposed' to keep my toes warm when we go skiing. they have pockets on the side for batteries to activate the heating. I am not exactly excited about them,they lookk hideous but can't blame a guy for trying


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 9, 2006)

Barbara L said:
			
		

> I have come to the conclusion that only single people should attempt to get a master's degree. Married people who want to get one should probably move to another state until they are done. grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr! Why is it that my normally wonderful sweetie always decides to become Chatty Cathy whenever I have an important paper to type? October seems very far away right now!
> 
> Barbara


 
Just like when kids are being quiet and so good, UNTIL the phone rings, that is their cue to talk and jump around like monkeys Men just never grow up!!


----------



## buckytom (Feb 9, 2006)

got any bananas?  

ee ee ooh ooh, scratch scratch.


----------



## The Z (Feb 9, 2006)

sizzles said:
			
		

> Well, I got to try them on, they are 'supposed' to keep my toes warm when we go skiing. they have pockets on the side for batteries to activate the heating. I am not exactly excited about them,they lookk hideous but can't blame a guy for trying


 
Sizz... My girlfriend has heaters in her ski boots and they seem to work very well for her (sounds like you have similar _issues_).  She just charges her battery packs (easily removed from boot clip) overnight and her feet stay comfortable all day.

.


----------



## pdswife (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm still trying to decide what to make for dinner... 
I'm in the mood for soup and since we have a busy night 
I just might open up a can of tomato and do some grilled cheese...

on the other hand sweet and sour pork or chicken over rice sounds good...

or shrimp....


----------



## Jikoni (Feb 12, 2006)

*Whisky!*

We are pet sitting whisky for the first time and he is a lovely dog! I am thinking, maybe we could just add him to our family. he is just adorable. Our kids love him, poor thing, he was knackered today with our kids running with him in the garden the whole afternoon.There is a chance of owning him as his owner was thinking of taking him back to the pound. Oh he is something!


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 12, 2006)

sizzles said:
			
		

> We are pet sitting whisky for the first time and he is a lovely dog! I am thinking, maybe we could just add him to our family. he is just adorable. Our kids love him, poor thing, he was knackered today with our kids running with him in the garden the whole afternoon.There is a chance of owning him as his owner was thinking of taking him back to the pound. Oh he is something!


 
Oh sizzles, I hope you get to keep him!! How fun, a new pet!!


----------



## pdswife (Feb 12, 2006)

I hope you get to keep him too!  
A cute new member of the family!!


----------



## kadesma (Feb 12, 2006)

just thinking about how quiet it is and what a pain grocery shopping was today..I believe every goof in town was in the store, watched one youngster, stand and pick grapes and eat them as his mom shopped in the produce department as she talked on her cell, when he'd had enough eating, he then began picking them and throwing..mom just kept on talking..I got the heck out of there, so I wouldn't lite into mom..It's nice to be HOME!!!!


kadesma


----------



## Jikoni (Mar 2, 2006)

Stephane Lambiel is ice skating very close and I couldn't get a ticket because  of a few combinations of problems including under estimating people's interest in him and not booking well in advance. I am sitting here sulking and feeling sorry for myself.


----------



## pdswife (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm sorry Jikoni.
Is that you in the picture by the way?  If so you are very beautiful!


----------



## kimbaby (Mar 2, 2006)

you really don't want to know what on my mind right now


----------



## pdswife (Mar 2, 2006)

oh no!  That doesn't sound good!!!

I'm always here if ya need to vent.


----------



## pdswife (Mar 2, 2006)

Lunch with my hubby.
Paulie's taking me out today.

I think we're going to go to the Microsoft cafe.  They
have the best soups there.  Yummy!

I might go shopping on the way home.  It's a good day to buy something for ME!  lol


----------



## Jikoni (Mar 2, 2006)

pdswife said:
			
		

> I'm sorry Jikoni.
> Is that you in the picture by the way?  If so you are very beautiful!


Merci Pdswife. yes that's me. Thank you for your compliment.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 2, 2006)

jikoni, that's you in your avatar? i thought it was a famous model or actress or something.
btw, that really is me in my avatar...


----------



## Jikoni (Mar 2, 2006)

I just logged out and got to check my e-mails and logged back in again! No regrets. Well, Bucky, if that's you in your avatar, then boy I have watched you on TV many times...even in French!. How does it feel to be so famous?. I am not that famous, but I am a fashion model, Have been for many years. Hectic job believe me.


----------



## texasgirl (Mar 2, 2006)

Wow Jikoni!! You are beautiful. I honestly thought that avatar was of Robin Givens!! I just thought that she was your favorite actress!! Dang girl, share some of what you have over there!!


----------



## Jikoni (Mar 2, 2006)

^ thanks, TG, you can find some of my work on my profile.I am a shy person by nature,  but a job is a job it is hard to be in a different 'skin' but it's all work as I am sure many of you would know and understand.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 2, 2006)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> Wow Jikoni!! You are beautiful. I honestly thought that avatar was of Robin Givens!! I just thought that she was your favorite actress!! Dang girl, share some of what you have over there!!


 
yup, thanks for reminding me tg. wow jikoni, you do resemble robin givens in your avatar. you really have classic beauty. 
suck 'em in and shoulders back guys, jikoni's on the forum...


----------



## grumblebee (Mar 2, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> jikoni, that's you in your avatar? i thought it was a famous model or actress or something.
> btw, that really is me in my avatar...


 
I knew it!!!


----------



## Jikoni (Mar 2, 2006)

U guys are very sweet thanks. Here is one pic of me.I have a look that seems to change according to my photographers. I will post some more.


----------



## grumblebee (Mar 2, 2006)

You are gorgeous, Jikoni! I thought your avatar was India Arie!


----------



## texasgirl (Mar 2, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> yup, thanks for reminding me tg. wow jikoni, you do resemble robin givens in your avatar. you really have classic beauty.
> suck 'em in and shoulders back guys, jikoni's on the forum...


 
  Bucky, Bucky, Bucky. Your such a man!!


----------



## buckytom (Mar 3, 2006)

yay!!! my best friend just joined, under the username pork chop. i can't wait until he gets authorized so he can intro himself!
he an ex-cbs guy, sort of my yoda when i first came here. he's now a big wig i.t. guy for the discovery channel.
i hope he gets in here soon...


----------



## Jikoni (Mar 3, 2006)

Good for you bucky.I will look for Porkchop next time. Oh and now I know who Robin Givens is and what she looks like, thanks to google. Grumblebee, India Arie?just getting to know her too. Now youu guys, I spent time google searching these lovely women instead of being in DC? Please someone else don't say I look like someone else!google might make me pay!


----------



## Maidrite (Mar 3, 2006)

I SURE COULD USE ME A FIST FULL OF DOLLARS......STAY TUNED, SAME BAT TIME, SAME BAT CHANNEL...............FOR A FEW MORE DOLLARS...........


----------



## pdswife (Mar 3, 2006)

I'm thinking of all the house work I have to do today.

Thinking about it but... not getting up to do it.


----------



## ronjohn55 (Mar 3, 2006)

I'm still wondering how one confuses CHEESE for a controlled substance that's a white powder!?!?!?!

John


----------



## ella/TO (Mar 3, 2006)

being aggrevated by not being able to log in. I think I was last in  on Feb. 27th, does one automatically be pushed off if not in every day?


----------



## buckytom (Mar 3, 2006)

ella, there's been some behind the scenes work on the site so everyone has had to log back in. just be sure to check the "remember me" box.


----------



## mudbug (Mar 3, 2006)

AAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH.......

That's the sound of me exhaling some more.  Big push at work is over for at least the weekend, so I've been able to:

a) come home early today (already had 40 hours in this week)
b) pay bills (and more with the overtime money) and do laundry 
c) plan a decent dinner for tonight for a change (ribeyes, cheese focaccia, green beans) and perhaps even something more fabulous for the weekend (selections pending)
d) decided not to think about the two weeks of He## at work coming up soon


----------



## wasabi (Mar 3, 2006)

*Here in Hawaii, we all take the sunny days and blue skies for granted. Every day is a summer day here. Not anymore. Over one week of grey skies and gloomy , rainy weather is VERY depressing. Can't wait to see Mr. Sun again.*


----------



## mudbug (Mar 3, 2006)

poor seester wasabi.  It's not fair that Hawaii is so gloomy.  what do the rest of us have to dream about then???


----------



## ronjohn55 (Mar 3, 2006)

wasabi said:
			
		

> *Here in Hawaii, we all take the sunny days and blue skies for granted. Every day is a summer day here. Not anymore. Over one week of grey skies and gloomy , rainy weather is VERY depressing. Can't wait to see Mr. Sun again.*


 
Wasabi, we've taken the sun and are holding it hostage here in SE Michigan. It is, however, being most uncooperative, and NOT warming anything up!  

At this point, we'll gladly send it back for a couple of things of macadamia nuts, and a sixer of longboard lager!

John


----------



## wasabi (Mar 3, 2006)

Not to worry, sista, I see blue patches of sky poking thru the clouds. By the time you come for your vacation, all will be paradise again.


----------



## mudbug (Mar 3, 2006)

Right on! start waxing down that surfboard for me.


----------



## wasabi (Mar 3, 2006)

mudbug said:
			
		

> Right on! start waxing down that surfboard for me.



Excellent, dude!


----------



## Debbie (Mar 3, 2006)

two things.. I wish the Canadian Government would hurry up and give me permission to work... cause I am getting antzy... 

and I am suppose to be picking out a movie for tonight.......... and I don't know which one........ any suggestions?


----------



## BigDog (Mar 3, 2006)

What's on my mind? My newly started attempt at a personal chef business. Registered for my tax ID number. Waiting for confirmation from the Secretary of State regarding the name I want to use. Working on website, brochures, invoicing, logo, business cards, promotional/advertising, and all that fun stuff. Dedicating the whole day tomorrow to working on the stuff. Mrs. Big Dog is working, so I'll have the house to myself. Put some music in the changer and away I go (with checking in here periodically as well).


----------



## Debbie (Mar 3, 2006)

BigDog said:
			
		

> What's on my mind? My newly started attempt at a personal chef business. Registered for my tax ID number. Waiting for confirmation from the Secretary of State regarding the name I want to use. Working on website, brochures, invoicing, logo, business cards, promotional/advertising, and all that fun stuff. Dedicating the whole day tomorrow to working on the stuff. Mrs. Big Dog is working, so I'll have the house to myself. Put some music in the changer and away I go (with checking in here periodically as well).


 
WOW.. I am just tired from reading all of that!  YOUR a BUSY bee!!!   Good LUCK on your new business!!!


----------



## BigDog (Mar 3, 2006)

Thanks, Debbie. I hope to get a lot of the paper pushing stuff done, so I can focus on menu items. My/our small group from church will wind up a winner as they are the ones I am planning on using for guinny (sp?) pigs. We shall see.


----------



## texasgirl (Mar 3, 2006)

Oh BigDog, I wish you all the luck in the world!! When you get all the menu and business cards and so on, finished, post pictures of them. I wanna see them all. Just don't stress. Have fun with it!!


----------



## kadesma (Mar 3, 2006)

Good luck Bigdog...We're rooting for you.

kadesma


----------



## BigDog (Mar 3, 2006)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> Oh BigDog, I wish you all the luck in the world!! When you get all the menu and business cards and so on, finished, post pictures of them. I wanna see them all. Just don't stress. Have fun with it!!


 
Well, hopefully sometime this month the website will be done and running, so a lot will be there. I'm somewhat stressed, but it's what I want to do, and not a job I dread, so I'm looking forward to it. 



			
				kadesma said:
			
		

> Good luck Bigdog...We're rooting for you.
> 
> kadesma


 
Thanks! Me thinks it's time to start a topic about this, or maybe find the one I think I started earlier in the process. Either way, I'll have a dedicated place to discuss it and listen to ideas.


----------



## pdswife (Mar 3, 2006)

good luck bigdog!

YOU"LL DO GREAT!!!!!!!


----------



## BigDog (Mar 3, 2006)

Thanks! I did migrate discussion on this to its respective topic, so as to not pirate this one!


----------



## luvs (Mar 4, 2006)

i had a point a minute ago, tee-hee.... i kinda forgot it, & that induced a mild 'uh-oh, i turned old, didn't i?', sort of panic. i'm old, that's okay, cause old people make me smile often.


----------



## Jikoni (Mar 17, 2006)

My daughter came 3rd in her class three girls' skiing competition. I am one proud mum


----------



## texasgirl (Mar 17, 2006)

That's great Jikoni!!
Tell her congratulations from Texas!!!


----------



## Jikoni (Mar 17, 2006)

^Merci TG.It just didn't seem real, my DH ski's a little, and I ski on my backside, and there are parents whose parents ski every chance they get with their kids. Just goes to prove, where there is a will there is a way.


----------



## texasgirl (Mar 17, 2006)

I've never skied before in my life. I would probably ski on my backside too!! LOL
It looks like you need to have a lot of lower body strength and balance. She must be proud of herself too.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 17, 2006)

way to go jikoni jr.!!!!!! congrats. i hope to be seing you as the first kenyan gold medalist in the downhill someday!!!


----------



## Jikoni (Mar 17, 2006)

Oh that's sweet Bucky.She got her certificate today, and she said, 'mama I enjoyed myself'for a minute I wondered whether she enjoyed being called up at assembly to get her certificate or the skiing, so I asked her what she enjoyed, and she looked at me and said, 'The skiing and winning house points for my house' I was blown away!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 17, 2006)

Jikoni and I are at the same skiing talent level.  
I remember YEARS ago I was trying to stop SOOOOOOOO I tryed to do the swoosh thingy when your body turns hard to one side and stops....... yea..... well I turned...... didnt stop though. Nope.   Went STRAIGHT into the forest. Literaly took me 45 minutes to get out of there with my skis and all.


----------



## Jikoni (May 24, 2006)

How am I going to manage with 6 guests staying in our house from today until monday?  They are in-laws coming for my DD's first holy communion.


----------



## mudbug (May 24, 2006)

Oh my, Jikoni!  Sounds like my sister's house in Italy when everyone came over for son #2's baptism.  Grit your teeth, smile a lot, and don't talk much.

Leave LOTS of information around the guest rooms of things to do while in town - gets them out of the house during the day, hopefully.


----------



## mudbug (May 24, 2006)

ick, lacrosse practice for this week was cancelled - now suddenly it's back on, and I have to get back in the rush-hour traffic to take the girls about 6 miles from here.

It will take me an hour to get there and back.


----------



## Michelemarie (May 24, 2006)

Mudbug, sorry to hear about that - yuck!  Maybe stop for a good dinner?


----------



## liketobake (Jun 24, 2006)

Right now I am wondering if anyone from this forum makes their own potato chips and if so, if they care to share their secrets?


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 24, 2006)

Wow, forgot about this thread. LOL
I'm thinking about how my job is going to go Monday. LOL


----------



## liketobake (Jun 27, 2006)

That I should go and buy a new watch.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 27, 2006)

ltb, how do you know when it's time to buy a new watch?


----------



## middie (Jun 27, 2006)

Nothing's on my mind right now. Trying to keep it from drifting to my dad right now.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jun 28, 2006)

middie said:
			
		

> Nothing's on my mind right now. Trying to keep it from drifting to my dad right now.


 
Think positive thoughts Mid!  Think of all the wonderful times you had with him and that'll get you through. 

Also, when you do something really stupid like throw the hose down and it squirts you in the face.....look up and say, "I bet you got a kick out of that".......I'm sure he did.  Remember, their just a thought away.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jun 28, 2006)

Well I'm upstairs on DH computer as their asleep and he got this new mouse and its the oddest thing I've ever seen and I'm wondering what on earth he was thinking when he bought it.  Must be a guy thing is all I can figure out.  The round scrolly thing is this big red ball with black speckles??????????????? 
Don't tell but I'd like to chuck it out the window and see if it bounces on the pavement................whoops did I type that............oh well


----------



## liketobake (Jun 28, 2006)

I need to drink some more water


----------



## corazon (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm thinking of my neighbors. They're getting divorced. She's moving away  and he's staying put. Needless to say, we are now fixing up our house to sell hopefully in 4 or 5 months.  She's having a hard time and I'm sad to see her go.  It makes me feel very grateful for my husband & kids.


----------



## Jikoni (Nov 4, 2006)

I am thinking what to prepare for my in-laws tonight for dinner. DH is away in sunny Kenya for work so I amhome with my little ones and their Auntie and Uncle.


----------



## jennH (Nov 4, 2006)

im thinking of what to cook for my friends for tomorrow's gathering.


----------



## YT2095 (Nov 4, 2006)

I`m considering turning this old Cordless Drill into a Wind turbine if I can`t find a way to make these batteries hold their charge.


----------



## mudbug (Nov 4, 2006)

I'm thinking of how we are going to pay for daughter's excursion to Europe and a new stove at the same time.  Le'ts just not mention that property taxes will figure in twice during that same time period.


----------



## Alix (Nov 4, 2006)

I'm thinking its lovely to see mudbug back. I missed her. (PS mud, that SUCKS! but the money will come from somewhere, always does)


----------



## mudbug (Nov 4, 2006)

Well, thank you, darlin!  Missed you all too. 

I agree, we will squeeze the dough out somehow. Lately, it's all this kleenex that's been draining the budget...............


----------



## TATTRAT (Nov 4, 2006)

I'm thinking if common sense came in pill form, some people STILL wouldn't take it...


----------



## crewsk (Nov 4, 2006)

I'm thinking about what I want to fix for supper tomorrow night. I've got ground beef, a huge pork roast, stew beef, bacon, & chicken. Since we had chicken tonight, that's out. I'm stuck between beef stew & hot dogs right now.


----------



## wasabi (Nov 4, 2006)

I'm thinking~ "Why do I sit in front of this bright shiny object all day with a mouse in my hand?"


----------



## JoAnn L. (Nov 4, 2006)

All I can think about right now is our good friend Duane, he died this morning of cancer. He was one of the nicest people on earth. He did more good deeds than anyone will ever know. He never, ever talked about them. May he rest in peace.


----------



## sattie (Nov 5, 2006)

Why am I having to work at this hour of the morning???  On a weekend????


----------



## shannon in KS (Nov 5, 2006)

Why a hair on my chin is coal black, and the hair on my head comes in snow white?


----------



## Jikoni (Nov 5, 2006)

To be or not to be is the question! I will just have to 'not to be' for now, If I was 'to be' I would used very bad words to express myself to 'friends' right now.


----------



## Dove (Nov 6, 2006)

I don't think I have to post what my thoughts are at this time...When my Mom passed away in 1986 I kept finding pennies...when my brother passed two years ago I kept finding pennies. Since Paul left...  -- My smilies won't work---I have found pennies, two dimes and a silver dollar along with a half dollar with the dates of our youngest sons birth year..1972 in his Navy files or his Post Office File. I pulled both of them out of the file cabinet and they fell out. Paul my love..how about a hundred doller bill?? or twoMarge


----------



## kadesma (Nov 6, 2006)

Dove said:
			
		

> I don't think I have to post what my thoughts are at this time...When my Mom passed away in 1986 I kept finding pennies...when my brother passed two years ago I kept finding pennies. Since Paul left... -- My smilies won't work---I have found pennies, two dimes and a silver dollar along with a half dollar with the dates of our youngest sons birth year..1972 in his Navy files or his Post Office File. I pulled both of them out of the file cabinet and they fell out. Paul my love..how about a hundred doller bill?? or twoMarge


Marge,
I can't tell you how good it is to see you here. You've been on my mind.You're finding coins and I keep getting visited by my dad's favorite birds, Himmingbirds...Hummm. It sure makes me feel good and gives me comfort.
hugs,
kadesma


----------



## wasabi (Nov 6, 2006)

Dove said:
			
		

> I don't think I have to post what my thoughts are at this time...When my Mom passed away in 1986 I kept finding pennies...when my brother passed two years ago I kept finding pennies. Since Paul left...  -- My smilies won't work---I have found pennies, two dimes and a silver dollar along with a half dollar with the dates of our youngest sons birth year..1972 in his Navy files or his Post Office File. I pulled both of them out of the file cabinet and they fell out. Paul my love..how about a hundred doller bill?? or twoMarge



My Dear Heart,

Paul gave you a million dollars worth of memories. But keep looking, if he's like my DH, he might have a rainy day stash somewhere. 

Sending a big hug.................Linda


----------



## Dove (Nov 6, 2006)

No stash...He always said " I'll put it in the bank and you take it out" I have always taken care of finanices and bills. good training for me now.Mahalo


----------



## Jikoni (Mar 26, 2007)

To go to bed or not to go to bed is the question!


----------



## SizzlininIN (Mar 26, 2007)

When will the laundry end  ...... I don't understand where it all came from.  Granted I didn't do any for 2 days but geesh! And to top it off since its Monday that means I had to wash all the sheets and bed covers too


----------



## The Z (Mar 26, 2007)

These grapes are delicious.

Why must the office air conditioner be on when it's only 75 degrees?

I wonder if I'll get a raise.


----------



## JohnL (Mar 26, 2007)

Beer IS a clear liquid!


----------



## RMS (Mar 26, 2007)

Same thing that's always on my mind, in my mind or hanging out at the back of my mind.  What should my next article be about at Fresh Cooking?

And what should I make for dinner?


----------



## SizzlininIN (Apr 5, 2007)

I'm tierd I really need to go to bed.....but my minds racing I won't be able to sleep.....Oh I have to get up in 6 hours....ugh!.....another full day with spring cleaning tomorrow.....blah!  I need to find some duct tape and go tape the neighbors dogs mouths shut so they'll quit barking. Ok...you asked


----------



## Jikoni (Oct 4, 2008)

Wondering what to cook for dinner!


----------



## LEFSElover (Oct 4, 2008)

this may help point you in the right direction for ideas anyway.............


----------



## Bilby (Oct 4, 2008)

On my mind tonight is the following:
- is it safe to let the neighbour's cat out yet?
- are the kids that tried to break into my shed last night going to try again tonight?
- were the kids from last night trying to steal from the shed, or get something to break into my house with?
- or were the kids actually after one of the cats or dogs that come onto my property and the shed was just being opportunistic?
- is the oncologist going to be more hopeful than the surgeon was on Thursday of treating my mum's lung cancer?
- wonder how much a front fence would cost??


----------



## roadfix (Oct 4, 2008)

The Dodgers, USC, and UCLA are all playing here at home later this afternoon.  Big games on tv.  Should I invite some people over?  If I do, what should I feed them?  I think I'd like to grill.
The day is overcast with very light drizzle......first time I'm seeing some moisture in the air since Spring.  I love cool, gloomy days like this...


----------



## LEFSElover (Oct 4, 2008)

The _*Texas LongHorn*_ game that I bet won't be broadcast.
My lunch.
My family.  
The email hubby sent out to DIL.
My baby's.
Barb L.
The rain [so lack of beaching today].
Confused about a cuppla pm's.
A phone call to someone in here that is playing phone tag with me.
How good God is and will continue to be.


----------



## pdswife (Oct 4, 2008)

Life is good.  I just keep remembering that today.
Tuna fish sandwiches for lunch, pasta or soup for dinner.
LOVE.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 4, 2008)

Bilby said:


> On my mind tonight is the following:
> - is it safe to let the neighbour's cat out yet?
> - are the kids that tried to break into my shed last night going to try again tonight?


 

maybe you could lock the cat in the shed, then when the little bastids try to break in, it'll go berserk on them...he hee.


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 4, 2008)

Wondering if my son is okay
Wondering if my other son WILL be okay
Thinking about a job
Thinking about friends that are sick


----------



## mikki (Oct 4, 2008)

Thinking about how happy I am for a friend who just got a new full time job with benifits after working over a year for a company on like an on call basis with no benifits.


----------



## babetoo (Oct 4, 2008)

thinking i need to get started on an apron i am making for gg.
hoping my daughter has a wonderful vacation in hawaii
thinking about all the work to do in front yard
brownies
needing a nap

babe


----------



## elaine l (Oct 4, 2008)

thinking of all I have to do
thinking that in less than 24 hrs. my daughter will be home
thinking when am I going to cook the pork shoulder I thawed and then changed my mind
thinking that I just don't feel very good (thanks to the kids at school)


----------



## pdswife (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm eating grapes that my hubby grew and for some reason I'm finding it amazing.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 4, 2008)

pdswife said:


> I'm eating grapes that my hubby grew and for some reason I'm finding it amazing.


Your love for Paul, keeps the spark alive for more people than you know..Thank you

cj


----------



## buckytom (Oct 4, 2008)

ditto, kads.

pds and paulie  are a great example for many of us.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Oct 9, 2008)

I just found out a pastor's wife died recently. I used to attend their church.  She was only 56, died after surgery for Brain tumor.  She was a nice lady.  One of her sons died in April, he was 28, commited suicide.  It seems so many people I know personally are dying lately.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm wondering when the fellows who goofed up the phone, the bedroom tv's, my computer as they installed the HD tv  yesterday my husband just bought are coming. They were expected this morning..
I'm thinking about dinner with my oldest son tonight..can't wait I don't get to see him all that often..
I'm thinking about our friend Barb L. and hoping this day is good for her
I'm thinking I'm a very lucky person.
kadesma


----------



## LEFSElover (Oct 9, 2008)

you know you started this post back then with it's almost Christmas and funny thing is, it almost is again.
yikes!
Um, what's on my mind will be on my mind until you all send me info on this iPhone and how to operate it.
just talked to the salesman that sold it to me and told him if he doesn't send me links that are understandable, he's getting it back.  I think he's ru>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>shing............... with those emails, I'm pretty sure they're on commission


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Oct 9, 2008)

Worried about my husband, he was told that Hospice is taking over the care of his mother. That there's no hope for her.


----------



## babetoo (Oct 9, 2008)

i'm thinking what a wise choice i made on slipcovers. cover came today, white and blue stripe for my cottage look. it looks just wonderful . i got the sofa for free and it is in great shape, so am pleased all the way around.

i am thinking i have been cranky for a couple days, maybe it is the heat.


----------



## dave the baker (Oct 10, 2008)

Found some stuff for my workshop that I've been looking for for weeks.  I googled till I was almost blind.  Walked into a place today on the off chance, and there it was!  HAPPY DAY!  Now somebody mentioned Christmas shopping and I'm all blue again............


----------



## LEFSElover (Oct 10, 2008)

I'd like to make some headway learning the phone stuff that AT&T salesman sent me.
I just sent up various and numerous prayers.  First thanking and appreciating, then for love and support and comfort as sleeping all by escaped me last night.  Too much on my mind regarding others, some in here.
The impending election and what that's going to do to our country.
The concern about who'll be elected.
All things about my husband and his health and how much I love him.
He's always on my mind.
Family stuff, pretty much, my mind has no time to shut off.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Oct 10, 2008)

I feel sick.... I saw a headline news report- 5 towns away, a man fined for microwaving a kitten... I did not open the total news... it is nauseating to even think of what that creep did. 
I hope there is a special place down below for creeps who do rotten despicable things to animals...


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Oct 13, 2008)

Well about 6 days ago my husbands mother was given 2 weeks to live. He has 2 brothers and 1 sister that won't speak to him (that's a whole different story) and I'm stressing about what's going to happen at the memorial service/funeral. I have issues with them also. His sisters husband is the one I really have issues with and yes there was a time that I wished him great bodily harm before death, but I haven't seen him in 4 years and I've calmed down some about what happened 4 years ago. I'm afraid it may hash up the old anger I had back then. I know I have to be there for my husband or he's going to be alone through this. Plus I love his mother and want to be there for me also. Just wish me luck guys!


----------



## buckytom (Oct 13, 2008)

getout, just concentrate on the love and respect that you have for your mil. grit your teeth if need be.
things of this world are temporary, when compared to a truely loved one going on to the next. 

i hope this goes easily, and bygones are bygones.


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks buckytom. I will be biting my tongue thru the whole thing. As far as bygones, I'm sure I can forgive my SIL's husband for what happened.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 13, 2008)

omg!

he left the seat up and someone fell in?



your mil would want everyone to get along, i'm sure.


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Oct 13, 2008)

I will be on my best behavior. I hope!


----------



## kadesma (Oct 13, 2008)

getoutamykitchen said:


> I will be on my best behavior. I hope!


Of course you will. We all get upset when our loved ones are treated badly..You want to protect your dh as he would take a stand for you..When in a room with someone who has been nasty to any of my family, I keep very quiet and concentrate on my loved ones, watching their eyes tells me what I need to know..If need be we go home early I have my temper tantrum all alone and away from them..That way they seem to stay calmer and we feel closer..
Some people just cannot survive without causing problems. those we smile at give a short how are you, take care and then we scoot..We pray tor them and everyone that they find a sweeter way of life

kadesma


----------



## LEFSElover (Oct 13, 2008)

well let's see, hubby's home, that's always on my mind in a good way.
on my mind also babetoo, barb L. and kades plus a few others.
my hair and how funny it looks.
dinner plans as hubby came home early and scared the pacheeser out of me.


----------



## dave the baker (Oct 14, 2008)

Time goes on , pains soften or are forgotten. And then we are reminded of them all over again. Wednesday we go back east to inter my DW's mother and father's ashes near the remains of their infant son, in a small cemetary in Wisconsin. The interment will be on Saturday, which would have been their 67th. anniversery.  They are going home.  When I think of all the hardships they went through during all those years, our troubles don't seem so special or hard to bear.


----------



## LEFSElover (Oct 14, 2008)

dave the baker said:


> Time goes on , pains soften or are forgotten. And then we are reminded of them all over again. Wednesday we go back east to inter my DW's mother and father's ashes near the remains of their infant son, in a small cemetary in Wisconsin. The interment will be on Saturday, which would have been their 67th. anniversery.  They are going home.  When I think of all the hardships they went through during all those years, our troubles don't seem so special or hard to bear.


your wisdom is evident here DTB........
I hope it works out for you and that the memories you carry, will last a lifetime, they're at peace.........

dd divorce/gk's
ds work/back/finances/fiance/impending/wedding
ds commute/baby's/wife job/struggles
my blessings and how many I truly have
calling Barb L this morning
praying, always on my mind...
you know who you are, or maybe you don't but...IJP4U


----------



## lifesaver (Oct 15, 2008)

*What are you thinking about this very moment?*

What are you thinking about this very moment?  I am thinking about how tired i am and how i should get off here and go to bed.


----------



## pdswife (Oct 15, 2008)

We're going over details for Mexico!


----------



## lindatooo (Oct 15, 2008)

Funny you should post that - I feel the same way....


----------



## PytnPlace (Oct 15, 2008)

I feel the same way as well!!!


----------



## LadyCook61 (Oct 15, 2008)

right this moment I'm thinking I should make some coffee .


----------



## Saphellae (Oct 15, 2008)

Right this moment I'm dreaming of the free starbucks coffee I will get when I go to work. I need it this morning.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 15, 2008)

A bowl of cereal and another cup of coffee!! Yum!


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 15, 2008)

My boys!


----------



## pacanis (Oct 15, 2008)

Right now I am thinking how long it will take this thread to be merged with this one
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f26/whats-on-your-mind-right-now-17202.html


----------



## LEFSElover (Oct 15, 2008)

how we all have our certain sections that we frequent in this web site.  while mostly I go only into a select few, I don't know what most offers here, others go into their favs too while I never brooch those.

that my husband should really enjoy his lunch today.

all I must do today in prep for work tomorrow.

how I am hoping my husband sells his race car this weekend although I won't be home to help him at the car show and wish I could be, he needs me and I like making snacks for us all day at these events.


----------



## pdswife (Oct 15, 2008)

That I'd really like to go back to bed for just a little while


----------



## DietitianInTraining (Oct 15, 2008)

Right now i'm thinking of how wonderful it is being off today, sittin around in my pj's, and listening to the rain hit our tin roof on our back porch...


----------



## smoke king (Oct 15, 2008)

I have a lousy head cold and I need to go to the store for some medicine, and I don't feel like going. I think I'll treat myself to a Starbucks on the way back!


----------



## YT2095 (Oct 15, 2008)

aha, so that`s what this thread said.


----------



## pdswife (Oct 15, 2008)

smoke king said:


> I have a lousy head cold and I need to go to the store for some medicine, and I don't feel like going. I think I'll treat myself to a Starbucks on the way back!


 

can you make it two and drop one off at my place??


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm thinking about my husband at work and how 8 days ago the doctors removed the feeding tube from his 80 year old mother because there's no hope for her. I truly see the strength in him that I fell in love with over 16 years ago.


----------



## pdswife (Oct 15, 2008)

How after I empty the dishwasher and sweep the floor I can take a nap..and since I've never really had the chance to wake up yet (no coffee this morning) it's a good thing)


----------



## babetoo (Oct 15, 2008)

pretty much about how lousy i feel. 
also wondering where laurie is . have not seen her on line for a few days.doesn't anyone know.


----------



## pdswife (Oct 15, 2008)

she's taking sometime for herself. She won't be on DC for awhile.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm thinking hubby should get off his duff and do some work around the house.


----------



## suziquzie (Oct 15, 2008)

I think I should take out the hamburger if we're having tacos tonight...


----------



## kadesma (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm thinking about a test I have to re-do and I'm praying it come out high enough so my RX for dialysis doesn't change..
I'm thinking if it changes I'll be very unhappy
I'm thinking of the little ones waiting for me and looking forward to the rice krispy treats we will all make
I'm thinking of GB's father-in-law and how happy  his family is.Good Thoughts GB
I'm thinking of the lovely package Lefse put together for her family and how much she reminds me of me
I'm thinking of Barb L. as always,may she be well.
I'm thinking this is one wonderful day

kades


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm thinking this thread can be merged...


----------



## suziquzie (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm thinking I'm suprised it took so long!!


----------



## LEFSElover (Oct 15, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Right now I am thinking how long it will take this thread to be merged with this one
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f26/whats-on-your-mind-right-now-17202.html


pacanis, I'm confused, are they different? I only see this one and it's the same one as your link, or is it?after reading a few other comments on here, what threads should be merged?  are my eyes failing me?


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 15, 2008)

they have been merged


----------



## LEFSElover (Oct 15, 2008)

TATTRAT said:


> they have been merged


were there two separate threads about the same thing TATT?


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 15, 2008)

eggzachery


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Nov 3, 2008)

getoutamykitchen said:


> I'm thinking about my husband at work and how 8 days ago the doctors removed the feeding tube from his 80 year old mother because there's no hope for her. I truly see the strength in him that I fell in love with over 16 years ago.


 
Well she held on for a total of 32 days. My MIL passed away at 5:50 this morning. She went quietly and was in no pain. She is in God's hands now and I'm sure she is back to her old self, talking up a storm, dancing with her DH and seeing all the people who passed before her that she loved so much. We will miss our MeMa, but we find some comfort in that she is no longer suffering with Dementia. What a horrible disease.
My saga continues as my mother also has moderate symtoms of Dementia. I am the only one of her 4 children that is willing to care for her. At least I won't have that on my conscience when she's gone.


----------



## pdswife (Nov 3, 2008)

good wishes and hugs being sent you and your husband.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 4, 2008)

getoutamykitchen said:


> Well she held on for a total of 32 days. My MIL passed away at 5:50 this morning. She went quietly and was in no pain. She is in God's hands now and I'm sure she is back to her old self, talking up a storm, dancing with her DH and seeing all the people who passed before her that she loved so much. We will miss our MeMa, but we find some comfort in that she is no longer suffering with Dementia. What a horrible disease.
> My saga continues as my mother also has moderate symtoms of Dementia. I am the only one of her 4 children that is willing to care for her. At least I won't have that on my conscience when she's gone.


And you can be so proud of yourself...I know what a horrid thing dementia can be..My Mom had the beginnings of it and I know part of it was  missing my father so very much. She made it 4 years after losing him then it started...To this day I still ache for the both of them and miss them so very much. But I will never be sorry that I took care of the two of them. Yes it was hard, but the rewards now are peace of mind  and knowing that one day we will all be together again.  You make me proud to know you..Bless you for what you do.
kadesma


----------



## homecook (Nov 4, 2008)

My thoughts and prayers are with you goomk. I know of what you speak with the dementia. My mom has it and is in an assisted living as it's not possible to take care of her here. She's also wheelchair bound. I am also one of four kids that do it all for her. It's hard but the rewards are tenfold in what you are doing.
Know that you are a special person and you and your family are in my thoughts! God bless you.

Barb


----------



## pdswife (Nov 4, 2008)

45 minutes isn't enough sleep...zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## suziquzie (Nov 4, 2008)

Well who could sleep if they were you???
You must be like the kids in the DisneyWorld vacation commercial....
We're too excited to sleep!!!


----------



## pdswife (Nov 4, 2008)

lol!  I'm so glad you woke up!!  I wanted to say good bye!!!!


GOOD BYE!!!!


----------



## suziquzie (Nov 4, 2008)

Have a super good flight and dont grind your teeth too much...
If Mom gets to be too much just go tell Jose C about it!


----------



## pdswife (Nov 4, 2008)

I think Jose and I are going to have some pretty good conversations. Starting the moment we land! lol

Hey, do you have an email that you can be reached at?


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 4, 2008)

Wanting that phone call.
Hoping my son does sign up.
Christmas!


----------



## deelady (Nov 4, 2008)

Hope have a wonderful trip PDS!! Be safe


----------



## homecook (Nov 4, 2008)

My grandmother would have turned 100 years old today. She passed away this past June.....she almost made it. I miss her something terrible. This will be the first time in over 30 yrs. that I didn't bake a yellow cake with white frosting and coconut. It was her favorite and I always made it for her.

Barb


----------



## LEFSElover (Nov 4, 2008)

all I have to do today.
have my new cars' stereo re-installed.
get meds for me and mom, ooops, I mean mom and me.
figure out dinner.
no voting, been there done that already.
organize daughters room, get things ordered to go in there.
go to bank and do a secret deposit that hubby will love me for later when he realizes what I put in there.
my family and the things we're going through.
praying for Barb L and Kades as that's always on my mind.
spreading blessings galore to all. except them or don't that's up to the receiver...


----------



## babetoo (Nov 4, 2008)

today i am thinking about the election and what it means for our beloved country. the direction we will move and hopefully make it better for everyone. 

handyman here working on my walk in closet. putting in shelves and painting it. he is not making much progress. sure would like to get all this stuff back in the closet. 

worrying about my daughter, she has a lot on her plate right now. the economy has cost her , the two biggest accounts she had. both were car dealers, she had done for over fifteen years. she is fearful she will lose her business entirely. her daughter, my granddaughter is having serious problems in school and at home. she is so concerned about her and trying to get her some counseling


----------



## kadesma (Nov 4, 2008)

Had a go to the center appointment today..Geez I hate going there..DH feels it's his duty to open his mouth and tell things I'm not ready to tell them..Then the questions begin and lets try this med. well folks today I told em all to take their meds and go play house. I am not taking stuff to make me  sleepy all day long..I do not want ot be a zombie..DH is on his last legs of going to the center with me if he opens his yap on more time it's all over for him...There are things that are private and I hate having someone blab...Arghhhhh..Am I being to fussy? I am so private that this kind of thing really rattles my cage..I need a few prayers for this guys...
kadesma


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 4, 2008)

kadesma said:


> Had a go to the center appointment today..Geez I hate going there..DH feels it's his duty to open his mouth and tell things I'm not ready to tell them..Then the questions begin and lets try this med. well folks today I told em all to take their meds and go play house. I am not taking stuff to make me  sleepy all day long..I do not want ot be a zombie..DH is on his last legs of going to the center with me if he opens his yap on more time it's all over for him...There are things that are private and I hate having someone blab...Arghhhhh..Am I being to fussy? I am so private that this kind of thing really rattles my cage..I need a few prayers for this guys...
> kadesma



he better start abiding by your wishes, that's what he needs to do. Dang it cj, you want me to come rope his butt to the bull for you?


----------



## chefmaloney (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm worried about my grandmother who turned 97 in June. She lives in a home with 5 other seniors. They call her the baby. She fell last week and broke her shoulder and bumped her head. Not what she needed. She is not good.
My mother went in for surgery they found a growth on her thyroid. It was originaly going to be an out-patient surgery but it turned into 3 hours and 3 days in the hospital. She is using a walker and her back is killing her.
At least they are both on the mend. 
Thanks for listening. 
I won't tell you about my ingrown toenail. sheeeesh.


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 4, 2008)

chefmaloney said:


> I'm worried about my grandmother who turned 97 in June. She lives in a home with 5 other seniors. They call her the baby. She fell last week and broke her shoulder and bumped her head. Not what she needed. She is not good.
> My mother went in for surgery they found a growth on her thyroid. It was originaly going to be an out-patient surgery but it turned into 3 hours and 3 days in the hospital. She is using a walker and her back is killing her.
> At least they are both on the mend.
> Thanks for listening.
> I won't tell you about my ingrown toenail. sheeeesh.




oh wow, what a time for you!! I'm sorry, but, I'm glad they are both mending.
put heat on the ingrown, lol


----------



## LEFSElover (Nov 4, 2008)

kadesma said:


> I need a few prayers for this guys...
> kadesma


just did darling...........


----------



## LEFSElover (Nov 4, 2008)

chefmaloney said:


> I'm worried about my grandmother who turned 97 in June. She lives in a home with 5 other seniors. They call her the baby. She fell last week and broke her shoulder and bumped her head. Not what she needed. She is not good.My mother went in for surgery they found a growth on her thyroid. It was originaly going to be an out-patient surgery but it turned into 3 hours and 3 days in the hospital. She is using a walker and her back is killing her.At least they are both on the mend.
> Thanks for listening. I won't tell you about my ingrown toenail. sheeeesh.


ChefMal, sorry for your family illnesses.  Like you say, both on the mend.  Now about your ingrown toenail, cut it straight across, not at an angle.
Also, I know this is gonna bug you or even hurt but lifting the side that is turned in a bit and placing the smallest amount of cotton under the corner will force it to grow out.  You'll have to do this everyday as with bathing etc. you'll be getting it wet so it won't be affective then but just a tiny piece of cotton every day.  Also, one more thing, with a very good steady hand, in the middle of your toenail at the top of the growth, if you were to cut a V << just like that, it would force the toenail to grow from the middle of the toenail together forcing the sides that are ingrown to grow straight instead of into your sides and skin.  Hope that makes sense, you can trust this if you can follow, I have two licenses and used to specialize in this in my past life.  As with anything, it takes time, patience, continuance, and diligence. (or go see a Podiatrist and see what he/she does) eeeks!


----------



## chefmaloney (Nov 5, 2008)

Thank you all for the kind thoughts and prayers. LEFSElover...I do have an appt. with the podiatrist. I have been trying to deal with these things for a few years now. I just can't seem to take care of it myself. I'm good for a few weeks, then right back to soaking and hurting. I am soooo done. The podiatrist is considering carterizing (spelling?) the toenail to stop the growth. Probably won't look real great but I don't care anymore I just want to be able to put on shoes and walk again.


----------



## LEFSElover (Nov 5, 2008)

Barb L and Kades and MM.
keeping up with my prayers for them and keeping them in my thoughts are concerns.
my bathroom remodel.
what it's costing me.
our daughters inappropriate ribbing about the events of the last 24 hours.
sons poor decision.
dementia taking over where brilliance used to be and me having a hard time with that.
the doctor apt that too way too many hours today.
hoping I get enough sleep tonight cause tomorrow's coming way too early
my phone and getting messages off of hubby's and on to mine.
how I know GIG


----------



## Katie H (Nov 5, 2008)

My Daddy.  Silly, isn't it, since I'm almost 60-years old.

He died when I was in my early 20s.  Knew him for such a short while.

Today is the 35th anniversary of his death and, as it turned out, I had to deliver some furniture to a customer in the same town where he is buried.  (I know I didn't structure that last sentence correctly, but that's the least of my concerns at the moment.)

At any rate, my customer was delighted with the furniture job and even prepared lunch for me.

After I left her house, I went to the cemetery and had a "talk" and a good cry with Daddy.  Told him how much I loved him and how much I missed Buck and that I hoped they were enjoying each other's company in Heaven.

Guess my two most loved men are on my mind right now.


----------



## mikki (Nov 6, 2008)

things going on with hubby that are not so good


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Nov 6, 2008)

My son, he's having a hard time dealing with the loss of his grandmother who passed away on monday morning. I had to pick him up at school yesterday. His teacher said he came to her class crying. This morning he was crying so I just kept him home. I may do the same tomarrow also. The funeral is monday and I hope it will give him some closure.
And also I'm dreading the funeral due to the fact that there's going to be people there that I simply despise. One of which is a convicted child molester.
I just have to remember the reason I'm there, for my son, my husband and his wonderful mother. Lord give me strength!


----------



## babetoo (Nov 6, 2008)

still thinking about my daughters money problems, and teenage girl problems. and now her dog has cancer in her jaw. dog is 15 years old and this is a fast growing cancer.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 6, 2008)

Katie E said:


> My Daddy.  Silly, isn't it, since I'm almost 60-years old.
> 
> He died when I was in my early 20s.  Knew him for such a short while.
> 
> ...


Not silly Katie,
I miss my dad each and every day..Not one day goes by that I don't think oh boy dad would, gee dad loved these..He is with me in all I do..I sometimes wake at night dreaming of him and mom..Both are always right on the edge of everything I do.So, your missing your dad to me is as natural as each breath we take.
kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Nov 6, 2008)

getoutamykitchen said:


> My son, he's having a hard time dealing with the loss of his grandmother who passed away on monday morning. I had to pick him up at school yesterday. His teacher said he came to her class crying. This morning he was crying so I just kept him home. I may do the same tomarrow also. The funeral is monday and I hope it will give him some closure.
> And also I'm dreading the funeral due to the fact that there's going to be people there that I simply despise. One of which is a convicted child molester.
> I just have to remember the reason I'm there, for my son, my husband and his wonderful mother. Lord give me strength!


Oh I'm so sorry about your son..Children take things so hard, he might be a little angry that his gramma left him, he might be afraid of what waits for him, we don't know unless he is willing to talk. If not just be by his side let him know it's okay to cry and that you are there if he needs you..As to people you despise, they don't count,look right through them as if they don't exist..You son, DH and your late mother-in- law. Think only of them.. Hate just eats you up, you don't need that.You all will be in my thoughts and prayers..Take care, love each other.
kadesma


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 6, 2008)

My border.  He is in the final month of his appliance repair course and trying to decide what to do after - go home to Quebec where he will have to rewrite a couple of tickets or work here for a year to get some experience (but he misses his family).  I would love for him to stay on with us, but know that he has to do what is right for him.

And my hubby who has a very important job interview tomorrow morning and in preparation is having to study both to upgrade his first aid and get his license for large passenger vehicles.  He really wants this job and yet doesn't want to prepare to much and get his hopes too high.

My "two men" have a lot on THEIR minds right now so it is only natural that they are on mine.


----------



## Jikoni (Nov 16, 2021)

**

Wondering how many of you guys still there remember me. My first post I think was African Recipes.


----------



## dragnlaw (Nov 16, 2021)

Jikoni, so pleased to meet you!  

Just finished one of the threads you started about Spooky incidents.  

What's on my mind?....   Some of them were truly spooky! LOL


----------



## blissful (Nov 22, 2021)

Dragnlaw, don't go to sleep. <wink>


My mind, the Waukesha parade tragedy, about 20 minutes from here. We used to go to the parade especially when the kids were little. We even walked in the parade some years with different organizations. 



It's hard to fathom how terrible people can be, and kill and hurt so many. I'm praying for them and their families.


----------



## Just Cooking (Nov 23, 2021)

blissful said:


> Dragnlaw, don't go to sleep. <wink>
> 
> 
> My mind, the Waukesha parade tragedy, about 20 minutes from here. We used to go to the parade especially when the kids were little. We even walked in the parade some years with different organizations.
> ...



So terrible, what is happening so frequently these days.

Ross


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 23, 2021)

Jikoni said:


> Wondering how many of you guys still there remember me. My first post I think was African Recipes.



Wow, that's been a minute . How are you?


----------

